# [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.



## INU.ID (12. Oktober 2011)

*[Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

*Update 28.10.11:*

Sie haben ein Samsung 3D-TV der genannten Serie? Dann hier anrufen: *Samsung-Hotline 0800 1213161* 



> Samsung gab zu, dass es durch diese Optimierungsweise es bei den LED  D6000 Geräten im Vergleich zu den Premium-3D-Fernsehern im 3D-Betrieb zu  einer leichten Unschärfen kommen kann. *Die Redakteure von HD+TV,  DIGITAL TESTED und Chip Online stellten anhand von Testbildern im  3D-Modus auch eine Reduzierung der Zeilenauflösung von rund 50 Prozent  fest, ob man da noch von einer „leichten Unschärfe“ sprechen kann?*


Der komplette Artikel: Reduzierte Auflösung bei 3D-Full-HD Samsung reagiert




> *Samsung reagiert*
> Samsung hat inzwischen auf die Vorwürfe von Nutzern reagiert und in   einer Pressemeldung folgende Absicht verlauten lassen: „Aufgrund des   fehlenden Industriestandards und um keine weitere Unsicherheit beim   Konsumenten zu verursachen, haben wir uns vorerst entschlossen, das   bisher verwendete 3D-Full-HD-Logo bei der Samsung Smart TV Serie LED   D6000 nicht mehr einzusetzen, *auch wenn wir die Definition von Full HD  im 3D-Modus als erfüllt sehen*.“
> 
> Darüber hinaus reden die Koreaner auch nicht von reduzierter Auflösung   in 3D, sondern behaupten, „dass bei der Serie LED D6000 im 3D Betrieb im   Vergleich zu den deutlich höherpreisigen Samsung Premium 3D-Fernsehern   dezente Unschärfen entstehen können.“ Begründet wird dies mit einer   Bildoptimierung zur Verringerung des Crosstalks/Geisterbildern.
> ...


Hier der komplette Artikel: Samsung D6000-Serie: Unscharfe *Werbetricks* in 3D - News - CHIP Online




> Der  Unterhaltungselektronik-Riese Samsung hat erstmals öffentlich  Stellung  zu dem Umstand bezogen, dass die Modelle der hauseigenen   LED-LCD-TV-Serie 6000 3D-Bilder nur in einer reduzierten Auflösung   darstellen, obwohl mit einem "3D Full-HD"-Logo für die Geräte geworben   wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ganze Artikel: Samsung räumt 3D-Abstriche bei LED-LCD-TVs der 6000er-Serie ein - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de

Auszug eines Beitrags auf Facebook:


> Gute Nachrichten für die, die ein wenig verärgert sind und nicht  wissen, was Sie machen sollen. Einfach diese Nummer anrufen: *0800 1213161* und dem netten Samsung Mitarbeiter kurz erklären, dass es um das 3D Problem geht, *ihr bekommt dann 3 Optionen angeboten wobei eine davon ist, 150 € auf das Konto überwiesen zu bekommen.*


Quelle: Betrug / Fraud Samsung 3D Full-HD, Half-HD, Quarter-HD? UExD6xxx | Facebook


Weitere Links:

LED-Serie 6000: Samsung verzichtet auf 3D-Full-HD-Logo

PRAD | News TV-Gerte | "Dezente Unschrfen": Samsung verzichtet bei 6000er Serie auf 3D-Full-HD-Logo


Update-Ende






Hallo.

Ich war mir erst nicht sicher ob ich die Überschrift so gestalten soll, kam dann aber doch zu dem Entschluß das es genau das ist - eine Täuschung.


Worum geht es eigentlich?

Samsung bewirbt die genannte Produktserie mit Funktionen die nicht vorhanden sind. So sollen *LED-TV*-Geräte der D6xx0 Serie (also die aktuelle Serie) über die Fähigkeit verfügen 3D in FullHD wiedergeben zu können. Doch dies ist nicht der Fall. Egal über welche Quelle (BD-Laufwerk, Playstation usw), das Bild wird im 3D-Modus in der Auflösung reduziert - und zwar um jede zweite Zeile (genaueres siehe Links).

**Update-Info**
Das mit der reduzierten Auflösung mag in ähnlicher Form bei der passiven 3D-Technik normal sein, Samsung verwendet aber die aktive Technik mit Shutter-Brillen.
**/Update-Info*

* Anfangs leugnete Samsung diesen Umstand, mittlerweile soll es von Samsung allerdings Aussagen geben die diesen Fakt bestätigen (aber es gibt auch heute noch Aussagen vom Support die es bestreiten) - und das obwohl weiterhin zumindest stellenweise noch mit der Funktion geworben wird. Kurios ist zb auch, das auf den ersten Kartons der Geräte (und auf Aufklebern auf den Geräten selbst) noch ein FullHD-3D Logo abgedruckt war, das FullHD mittlerweile wohl aber wieder entfernt wurde. Laut einem Samsung-Techniker wird es auch nicht möglich sein, zb. durch einem Mobo-Tausch, die 3D-Funktion in FullHD herzustellen. Auch kurios, die Geräte werden mit 400Mhz CMR beworben, besitzen aber "nur" ein 100Hz Panel.

Warum diese News?

Nun, es wird viele Kunden geben die sich einen TV der Serie nicht zuletzt wegen der beworbenen FullHD-3D Fähigkeit kaufen wollen, oder schon gekauft haben. Obwohl das Problem einzelnen Käufern schon vor knapp 3 Monaten aufgefallen ist, wird es irgendwie unter den Tisch gekehrt. Selbst in den ganzen Tests/Reviews der Geräte wird dieser Umstand verschwiegen, vermutlich weil es kurioserweise nicht aufgefallen ist. Egal ob Amazon, Neckermann usw, die Serie wird nach wie vor mit einer nicht unterstützten Funktion beworben. Einzig eine englischsprachige Seite wies in ihrem Review auf diesen Mangel hin. Wer also ein solches Gerät hat, oder eines kaufen möchte, sollte sich über die eingeschränkte 3D-Funktion im klaren sein. Andere Serien sind afaik nicht betroffen.

Und mMn handelt es sich hierbei, das ein FullHD Gerät in 3D, entgegen der Angaben, kein FullHD darstellen kann, um einen nicht unerheblichen Mangel. Ich zb. wollte ein Gerät dieser Serie kaufen (deswegen fiel mir das Thema überhaupt erst auf), werde nun aber 100%ig davon Abstand nehmen.

Wie äußert sich dieser Fehler:

Nun, wie man sich schon vorstellen kann, das Bild in 3D entspricht bezüglich der Auflösung nicht dem 2D-Bild. Aufgrund der doch enormen Anzahl quasi "verlorener" Pixel wirkt das Bild lange nicht so "knackig/scharf" wie bei vergleichbaren Geräten (auch aus dem Hause Samsung) die 3D wirklich in FullHD-darstellen können. Dies kann man sehr leicht daran feststellen, das sogar die OSD-Schriften des Gerätes im 3D-Modus einen Treppeneffekt aufweisen. Im verlinkten Thread kann man sich Bilder des "Fehlers" anschauen, oder auch direkt Bilder downloaden um das eigene Gerät zu testen. 

Quellen:

@SAMSUNG: D65x0 Serie: schlechte 3D-Qualitt > Serienfehler ?, Samsung - HIFI-FORUM (Seite 1) (<=hier wird auf sehr viele weitere Quellen verwiesen)

Amazon.de: Memnochss Rezension von Samsung UE46D6500VSXZG 116 cm (46 Zoll) 3D... (<= Teil 1)

Amazon.de: Memnochss Rezension von Samsung UE46D6500VSXZG 116 cm (46 Zoll) 3D... (<= Teil 2)

Hier ein User auf Amazon.UK: Amazon.co.uk: EVJ's review of Samsung UE32D6530 32-inch Widescreen Full ...
Auszug:


> *2 Years later and Samsung came up with Half HD 3D
> *This TV model could be described as "Full HD 2D / Half HD 3D. It is  definitely "3D Ready" but not even close to real "Full HD 3D". Don't  waste your money on this product if you are looking for "Full HD 3D"  quality.


**Update**

Scheinbar hat sich nun zum einen die ct dem Fall angenommen, zum Anderen waren die Betreiber/Tester einer Webseite (Name gerade entfallen) bei einem User vor Ort und haben sich die Problematik vorführen lassen. Man möchte der Sache dann doch mal nachgehen.


**Update2**

Hier mal ein Auszug von cnet.de:


> *Unterschiede zwischen passiv und aktiv*
> 
> Bei der 3D-Darstellung finden im Wesentlichen zwei unterschiedliche  Technologien Verwendung: passiv und aktiv. Die passive Darstellung kommt  in Kinos zum Einsatz, die aktive bei den meisten Fernsehern. Beiden  Methoden ist gemein, dass sie sich eines Tricks bedienen, um die beiden  Augen mit unterschiedlichen - also leicht gegeneinander versetzten -  Bildern zu versorgen. So entsteht der dreidimensionale Eindruck.
> 
> ...


Quelle: 3D-Fernseher im Praxistest: aktiv gegen passiv, Polarisations- gegen Shutterbrille | CNET.de


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Haben die ihre Mobos von Gigabyte?


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Wenn das mal nicht eine Klagewelle mit sich zieht.Gerade in Amerika dürfte sich es lohnen Sie zu verklagen.
Da hat ja erst Reebok freiwillig Geld bezahlt wegen Unlauterer Werbung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

So funktioniert doch jedes Polarisations-3D-Panel. Das sollte einigermaßen bekannt sein (normale Consumer ausgeschlossen). Daher sollte nicht nur Samsung angekreidet werden, sondern sämtliche Notebook-, Monitor und TV-Hersteller.

Edit: ACH SO, Samsung nutzt Shuttertechnik. Na dann...
Daran sehne wir aber, dass die Meisten Forderungen nach hohen Auflösungen wie 4k auf Placebo beruhen


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Das klingt nicht gut.
Da hat SAMSUNG ordentlich Mist gebaut und jemand wird sie bestimmt verklagen wahrscheinlich auch die Konkurrenz.


----------



## DUNnet (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



> So funktioniert doch jedes Polarisations-3D-Panel. Das sollte einigermaßen bekannt sein (normale Consumer ausgeschlossen)




Falsch, wenn mit 3D - Full HD beworben wird, muss mit jeder zweiten Lane einfach 1920 x 2060 herrschen,
so einfach.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Ich denke du hast meinen zweiten Satz übersehen. Genau diese Problematik spreche ich ja an


----------



## Anchorage (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Also selber schuld wenn man sich sowas Kauft. Jeder normale Kunde muss sollte sich erstmal im Internet Schlau machen was die jeweilige Sache den Überhaupt taugt. Naja wenn sogar Hardwaremagaziene dieses Problem nicht ansprechen sieht es sehr Düster aus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Ach was, das ist doch gefundenes Fressen für Verbraucherschützer, die uns vor Google Street View bewahrt haben


----------



## matty2580 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Das ist schon einen große Sauerei....
Als Kunde hat man aber gesetzliche Ansprüche gegen Samsung, wenn eine Funktion versprochen wurde, die dass Gerät nicht hat.....


----------



## DerBratmaxe (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Also selber schuld wenn man sich sowas Kauft. Jeder normale Kunde muss sollte sich erstmal im Internet Schlau machen was die jeweilige Sache den Überhaupt taugt. Naja wenn sogar Hardwaremagaziene dieses Problem nicht ansprechen sieht es sehr Düster aus.



Wenn du dir in einem Laden eine Packung Kaffee Mild kaufst, gehst du davon aus, dass dieser auch mild ist und nicht entkoffeiniert oder stark ,), weil der Händler dieses Produkt so wirbt
Daher ist die "selber schuld wenn man sich sowas kauft" wohl eine sehr schlechte Aussage. 


Ich bin eigentlich treuer Samsung Kunde wenn es um Monitore oder HD Fernseher geht, aber hiermit haben sie echt Mist gebaut


----------



## DUNnet (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Naja - Trostpreis: Besser als wenn mit Sony die Bude abfackelt, wenn die Versicherung dann nein sagt hat man ein großes Problem,
denn das Konto ist dank dem Datenklau auch leer


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Na, Gutenmorgenspam?

Sony erweitert für die betroffenen Geräte den Kundenservice, obwohl sie es nicht müssten und bei den vereinzelt aufgetretenen Fällen ist sonst auch nichts abgebrannt, während Samsung für etwas Geld verlangt, obwohl es etwas anderes ist.


----------



## einblumentopf (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



DUNnet schrieb:


> Naja - Trostpreis: Besser als wenn mit Sony die Bude abfackelt, wenn die Versicherung dann nein sagt hat man ein großes Problem,
> denn das Konto ist dank dem Datenklau auch leer


 
Immerhin ist sich Sony nicht zu fein 2€ Lizenzgebühr für einen 1500€ Fernseher zu zahlen, für ein Feature das seit mitte der 90er jeder 30€ Receiver hat - nämlich Now+Next.


----------



## Rolk (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Tja, ich hab seit 2 Monaten auch so ein Gerät. Vielleicht sollte ich die 3D Funktion doch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## poiu (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> So funktioniert doch jedes Polarisations-3D-Panel. Das sollte einigermaßen bekannt sein (normale Consumer ausgeschlossen). Daher sollte nicht nur Samsung angekreidet werden, sondern sämtliche Notebook-, Monitor und TV-Hersteller.


 

ist das aber nicht generell so bei 3D Fernsehern, also das man 3D mit einem schlechteren Bild erkauft und die Auflösung halbiert wird?

 jedenfalls hatte ich das mal so gelesen, war glaube die Stiftungwarentest, suche später mal die Ausgabe heraus.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Sollte das so sein, ist es eine riesengroße Sauerei!

Das würde Samsung - bei mir persönlich - um Einiges nach unten in der Beliebtheitsskala rücken lassen. Immerhin mochte ich Samsung eigentlich bisher und konnte seine Produkte uneingeschränkt empfehlen, zumindest die, die ich ebenfalls besaß.
Und an denjenigen, der meinte, man solle sich vor Kauf im Internet informieren, ein Zitat des Eröffnungspostes: "Selbst in den ganzen Tests/Reviews der Geräte wird dieser Umstand verschwiegen,[...]" Es gleicht also einem 6er im Lotto das eine englische Preview zu finden, das den Fehler/das nicht vorhandene Feature anprangerte.

Im großen und ganzen eine riesiege Sauerei, bei der sich neben Samsung auch so Einige Review-Seiten nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben scheinen. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, um so mehr regt mich das eigentlich auf. Wem soll man den nun noch trauen, wenn selbst (eigentlich) unabhängige Test-Seiten zu blöd (muss man in dem Fall so sagen) sind, ihre Tests vollständig durchzuführen? Der Hersteller lügt sowieso und der "Fach"handel ist nun wirklich auch keine Alternative.

Owe, die Zukunft sieht übel aus... (etwas überspitzt - hatte erst zwei Kaffee)


----------



## Bull56 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

letztlich ist das 3d doch full hd entgegen einiger aussagen hier!?

es wird nicht jede zweite zeile im 3d-modus ausgelassen sondern es wird einfach jede zweite zeile versetzt dargestellt! wüsste also nicht wo da der beschiss ist!?

anstatt 1920x1080 ist es eben 2x1920x540 pixel - wer das jetzt addieren kann wird festellen das beides full hd ist!

ihr habt vorstellungen...

befasst euch lieber selber mal mit der technik bevor ihr sowas von euch gebt und nehmt nicht immer nur das gelesene auf ohne es zu verarbeiten!


wenn ihr so weitermacht mach ich aus spass nen thread auf mit dem titel:"PCGH bescheisst leser" weil pcgh mit der gtx 589 53,7fps gemessen hat und bei mir nur 50fps rauskommen-übler beschiss, woa!?


----------



## Marty66 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich war mir erst nicht sicher ob ich die Überschrift so gestalten soll, kam dann aber doch zu dem Entschluß das es aber genau das ist - eine Täuschung.
> 
> ...



Zitat von mir gekürzt!

Schade das Dein Bericht die Samsung D6XXX Serie beschreibt - Fakt ist, das dies ein Samsung LED 3D Problem ist, die Plasma D6XX Serie ist gar nicht davon betroffen, und hat ein klasse FullHD 3D Bild...

Danke


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

@INU.ID

Mir fällt das sehr oft auf das mit FullHD geworben wird und nur HD hintersteckt. Bei Digitalfernsehen wird immer von FullHD geschprochen und man bekommt eigentlich nur HD oder 1080i(interlaced). Ist so gesehen auch Beschiss. 

p.s.: In den Quellen ist zu lesen das nicht alle davon betroffen sind.

MfG


----------



## RubinRaptoR (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



DaStash schrieb:


> 1080*pi*(interlaced)



Was soll denn das sein? Es gibt nur progressiv (Vollbilder) oder interlaced (Halbbilder). Im Hifi-Forum wird von 3 verschiedenen Paneltypen gesprochen, wobei manche betroffen sind und manche nicht.



			
				Bull56 schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt 1920x1080 (=1920x1080) ist es eben 2x1920x540 (=3840x1080) pixel - wer das jetzt addieren kann wird festellen das beides full hd ist!


Also wenn ich die von dir gennanten Zahle addiere, komme ich mit Sicherheit nicht auf Full-HD! Vielleicht solltest du dich genauer Ausdrücken, anstatt alle als dumm und gehässig (hab mal zwischen den Zeilen gelesen) darzustellen. Kannst ja mal etwas Produktives von dir geben und es genau erklären, wenn du schon die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben scheinst.
Entschuldige meinen Ton, aber wie es in den Wald hinein schallt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Dann wäre ja HD Ready für einen Einäugigen auch Full HD.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Was soll denn das sein? Es gibt nur progressiv (Vollbilder) oder interlaced (Halbbilder). Im Hifi-Forum wird von 3 verschiedenen Paneltypen gesprochen, wobei manche betroffen sind und manche nicht.


Klugscheißer, dass war ein Tippfehler. Hab doch interlaced hingeschrieben. 


> Also wenn ich die von dir gennanten Zahle addiere, komme ich mit Sicherheit nicht auf Full-HD! Vielleicht solltest du dich genauer Ausdrücken, anstatt alle als dumm und gehässig (hab mal zwischen den Zeilen gelesen) darzustellen. Kannst ja mal etwas Produktives von dir geben und es genau erklären, wenn du schon die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben scheinst.
> Entschuldige meinen Ton, aber wie es in den Wald hinein schallt...


 Warum sollte man die vertikalen Linien addieren? Bei 3d Fullhd sind doch nur die horizontalen Linien doppelt?!?

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



Bull56 schrieb:


> letztlich ist das 3d doch full hd entgegen einiger aussagen hier!?...


 Hallo. Nein, es ist nicht FullHD, nicht mal annähernd. Für den genaueren technischen Hintergrund bitte im verlinkten Thread reinschauen, da wird alles erklärt. Wenn Du zb. einen 720p-Film auf einem 1080p-Gerät anschaust, dann wird der Film ja auch auf allen 1920x1080 Pixeln dargestellt, aber deswegen wird es ja noch kein 1080p-Film. *Aktives FullHD-3D bedeutet, das jedes Auge ein 1920x1080p Bild angezeigt bekommt.* Damit ist gemeint das es von der Quelle bis zum Auge immer 1080p sein müssen, nicht das es zwischendurch mal runter und wieder hoch gerechnet werden darf.


Marty66 schrieb:


> Schade das Dein Bericht die Samsung D6XXX Serie  beschreibt - Fakt ist, das dies ein Samsung LED 3D Problem ist, die  Plasma D6XX Serie ist gar nicht davon betroffen, und hat ein klasse  FullHD 3D Bild...


 Danke, Fehler gefixt. 


DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: In den Quellen ist zu lesen das nicht alle davon betroffen sind.


 Wobei sich immer rausgestellt hat das die User/Kunden meinten ihr Gerät  hätte den Mangel nicht, was sich im Nachhinein aber Irrtum erwiesen hat.  Bisher haben alle LED-Geräte dieser Serie den Fehler. Einzig bei den  10er Modellen (D6510 zb) scheint es so zu sein das diese den Fehler  nicht haben, aber 100%ig sicher ist das noch nicht.

Es sind auch Geräte wie zb. der *UE46D6770* (ein 1500€ Gerät) betroffen, also wirklich die gesammte D6xx0 Serie. Einzig bei der erwähnten 10er Serie (zb. D6510) ist es noch nicht 100%ig sicher. Aber da auch hier manche sagen sie hätten solche Geräte getestet und festgestellt das diese auch den Fehler haben, sieht es offensichtlich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Spinal (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

Ich denke ein Problem ist auch, dass es keine verbindlichen Logos gibt. Oder täusche ich mich da? Ist ein Full HD Aufkleber bindent?
Meines wissens nach ist HD Ready 1080p das "offizielle" Logo. Zumindest darf man das nciht drauf pappen wenn das Gerät es nicht kann.

Wie es bei 3D ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich finde es ein Riesenproblem das alle möglichen Qualitätssiegel oder selbst erschaffene Logos auf Verpackungen geklebt werden, die eigentlich gar keine Aussagekraft haben.
Wie das jetzt bei den angesprochenen TVs genau aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber anscheinend versucht Samsung tatsächlich mit eben solchen Aufklebern die Kunden zu täuschen. Besonders schlimm das es Testern nicht aufgefallen ist 
Aber ob die rechtlich dafür belangt werden können ist nicht 100% klar denke ich.



Anchorage schrieb:


> Also selber schuld wenn man sich sowas Kauft. Jeder normale Kunde muss sollte sich erstmal im Internet Schlau machen was die jeweilige Sache den Überhaupt taugt. Naja wenn sogar Hardwaremagaziene dieses Problem nicht ansprechen sieht es sehr Düster aus.


 
Also das ist mal eine in meinen Augen sehr beschränkte Aussage. Ich will gar nciht im einzelnen drauf eingehen, aber man sollte nicht von sich auf Andere schließen.



DUNnet schrieb:


> Naja - Trostpreis: Besser als wenn mit Sony die  Bude abfackelt, wenn die Versicherung dann nein sagt hat man ein großes  Problem,
> denn das Konto ist dank dem Datenklau auch leer


 
Da ich zufällig einen Sony TV habe und noch nix davon gehört habe, was ist denn damit?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Wer einen TV kauft ohne das Bild zu testen ist genau so dumm wie jemand der für 2000 Euro Kopfhörer kauft ohne mal den Sound zu checken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

@Spinal
Schau mal auf der Sony Seite bei den Neuigkeiten, oder so. Manche TV's können abfackeln. Meiner ist auch dabei. 

*INU-Edit:* Sony: Rückruf von bis zu 1,6 Millionen Bravia-Flachbildfernsehern


----------



## MidwayCV41 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Wenn du dir in einem Laden eine Packung Kaffee Mild kaufst, gehst du davon aus, dass dieser auch mild ist und nicht entkoffeiniert oder stark ,), weil der Händler dieses Produkt so wirbt
> Daher ist die "selber schuld wenn man sich sowas kauft" wohl eine sehr schlechte Aussage.



Zweischneidiges Schwert.  Hanuta wird auch als Haselnuss-Schnitte verkauft. Trotzdem ist in Hanuta nur 13% Nuss drinn und der rest besteht dann nur aus Crep. Und das ist alles in gesetzlichem Rahmen. Man darf sich schon lange nicht mehr darauf verlassen, was vorne ganz gross auf der Verpackung drauf steht. Viel wichtiger ist es sich das kleingedruckte durchzulesen.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wer einen TV kauft ohne das Bild zu testen ist genau so dumm wie jemand der für 2000 Euro Kopfhörer kauft ohne mal den Sound zu checken.


 Kuriose Aussage, wo es doch selbst den ganzen Testern nicht aufgefallen ist das die Modelle in 3D die Auflösung draßtisch reduzieren... wie soll es dann dem "Otto-Normal" Käufer auffallen...? In den ganzen Threads ist zudem zu lesen das vielen Usern das "schlechte" 3D-Bild aufgefallen ist, sie aber keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, und dachten das müsse so sein.

Außerdem geht es ums Prinzip. Die Produkte wurden überall mit einer Fähigkeit beworben die gar nicht vorhanden war/ist. Dann wird das Problem erst geleugnet, und dann wird versucht es zu verschweigen bzw auszusitzen. Und währenddessen verschwinden kommentarlos die FullHD-3D Logos und werden durch simple 3D-Logos ersetzt. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Viele Händler weigern sich zudem das Gerät zurückzunehmen, weil sie keinen Mangel anerkennen. Dabei ist das nicht vorhandensein einer beworbenen Funktion - gerade in dem Umfang - mMn ein sehr draßtischer Mangel. Und dann versuch mal als "Laie" einem Händler nachzuweisen das dein Gerät die Auflösung in 3D reduziert, wo doch die Info-Anzeige des TVs sagt das es 1920x1080 Pixel sind...


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Tja... aber irgendwie ist Samsung bei TV sowieso nicht das wahre... ich sag nur cmr...

Zur 3D Geschichte: ganz ehrlich, die meisten 3D Fernseher in der Consumerklasse kann man sowieso verbrennen. Ghosting, Artefakte, Farbrauschen etc... wer wirklich 3D zuhause möchte, sollte sich bei Geräten umschauen, welche im Showroom zu betrachten sind (nein MM, Saturn etc sind keine Showrooms!!!) und sich selbst überzeugen und beraten lassen.


----------



## ruf!o (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die von dir gennanten Zahle addiere, komme ich mit Sicherheit nicht auf Full-HD! ...



Auch wenn ich die Meinung von Bull56 nicht vertrete, will ich mal klarstellen das die aufgestellte Rechnung rein mathematisch korrekt ist.
kleiner Exkurs:

1920x1080 (=1920x1080=2073600) 
2x1920x540 (=3840x540=2073600) 
oder (=1920*2*540=1920*1080=2073600)

Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine Addition sondern um eine Multiplikation.
Bei beiden gillt aber das Kommutativgesetz (Vertauschungsgesetz). Das bedeutet das du die Operatoren einer Addition (Summanden) oder einer Multiplikation (Faktoren) beliebig vertauschen kannst und das Ergebnis trotzdem gleich bleibt. 
Bsp:
3+2+1=6=2+1+3
4*5*10 = 200 = 10*4*5

Ende des Exkurses.

b2t:

Ich finde es gut das hier auf so etwas aufmerksam gemacht wird.

Was ich viel schlimmer finde als die Täuschung (absichtlich oder unabsichtlich sei mal dahin gestellt) des Kunde ist das Krisenmanagement vieler Firmen wenn sie in eine solche Situation kommen.
Man kann auch mit einem Image Plus aus solche einer Nummer hervorgehen. 
1. Problem wird vom Kunden an den Hersteller herangetragen
2. Hersteller kann das Problem anerkennen // reproduzieren
3. Als Hersteller selbst hingehen und bekannt geben das Problem x bei Gerät y besteht.
4. Hersteller bietet dem Kunden an (am besten per Vorort- oder Pick up and Return-Service): 
- Tausch in ein Gerät welches die Anforderungen erfüllt bzw. das Problem nicht hat
- Reparatur bzw. Nachbesserung des Gerätes
5. Ziel sollte es sein, den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen aber auch eine Kostengünstige lösung zu finden.

Klar bedeutet das einen finanziellen Verlust für die Firma. Aber jeder Kunde wird sich daran erinnern wie reibungslos mit diesem Problem umgegangen wurde. Ich glaube viel besser kann man Kundenbindung nicht betreiben.
Ich würde meine Geräte lieber bei einer Firma kaufen die zwar manchmal probleme hat aber diese gut abwickelt (natürlich nicht wenn Geräte ständig Fehler oder defekte haben) als bei einer Firma die versucht solche Probleme zu vertuschen.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## RubinRaptoR (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ähm, ja, danke, war mir so nicht klar... 
Nein, natürlich hast du Recht, allerdings hat er selbst die Addition ins Spiel gebracht. Insofern nett von dir, aber wenn ich statt der ursprünglichen Intetion ne Subtraktion oder eine Divison oder eben Multiplikation nehme, komme ich immer auf etwas anderes als bei Addition *klugscheiß aus*

Vielleicht hat er es ja so, wie von dir beschrieben gemeint, dann hat er sich aber unglücklich - und vor allem vollkommen überzogen - ausgedrückt.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*

in der Rechnung wird vergessen, dass die Ausgangssituation immer heißen muss *pro Auge*!!! Bei 2D bekommt jedes Auge 1920x1080 = FullHD. Um in 3D "Full HD" zu haben, muss also auch *jedes Auge* 1920 x 1080 abbekommen.

Wie man solch eine Rechnung machen kann ist mir unklar, ich kann genauso gut hinschreiben 4x1920x270=2073600. Ist immernoch ne korrekte Rechnung, hat mit Full HD aber immer noch nix zu tun! Oder hängt es nun von den Leuten ab die Zuschauen?
ich mein bei 8 Augen=4Personen, und 8x960x540 = 2073600 habe ich immer noch Full HD?


----------



## euihyun2210 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

ich nehme an, dass es noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Samsung gibt.
meine Familie wollte sich nämlich demnächst den UE46D6500 ins Wohnzimmer stellen


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



exa schrieb:


> in der Rechnung wird vergessen, dass die Ausgangssituation immer heißen muss *pro Auge*!!! Bei 2D bekommt jedes Auge 1920x1080 = FullHD. Um in 3D "Full HD" zu haben, muss also auch *jedes Auge* 1920 x 1080 abbekommen.
> 
> Wie man solch eine Rechnung machen kann ist mir unklar, ich kann genauso gut hinschreiben 4x1920x270=2073600. Ist immernoch ne korrekte Rechnung, hat mit Full HD aber immer noch nix zu tun! Oder hängt es nun von den Leuten ab die Zuschauen?
> ich mein bei 8 Augen=4Personen, und 8x960x540 = 2073600 habe ich immer noch Full HD?



Bei 3d / shutter Technik müssen die horizontalen Linien doppelt dargestellt werden. Mehr nicht. 
Das bedeutet also das die Auflösung 1920 x 2160 betragen muss, damit auf beiden Augen ein FullHD Bild ankommt.

MfG


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Warum sollten nur die horizontalen Zeilen doppelt dargestellt werden? Quelle?


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



ruf!o schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer finde als die Täuschung (absichtlich oder unabsichtlich sei mal dahin gestellt) des Kunde ist das Krisenmanagement vieler Firmen wenn sie in eine solche Situation kommen. Man kann auch mit einem Image Plus aus solche einer Nummer hervorgehen.


 
Tja, genau das ist ja das kuriose. Die Tatsache das Samsung mittlerweile bei den betroffenen Geräten tlw. Aufkleber/Aufdrucke auf Kartons ändern läßt, zeigt ja das sie wissen was los ist. Und trotzdem kommt nichts offizielles. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele zehntausende/hundertausende dieser Geräte schon verkauft wurden, und 99% der Käufer - wenn man sie nicht gerade darauf hinweist! - merken von dem Problem ja nichts (oder merken es, denken aber es wäre normal). Ergo entsteht der Eindruck das man das so lassen möchte, und die 1-2% "richtig unzufriedener Käufer" in Kauf nimmt. Ich denke, Samsung wird erst reagieren wenn der Druck groß genug ist. Aus Firmensicht vielleicht sogar nachvollziehbar, warum sagen wir mal 500.000 Geräte zurückrufen/austauschen/reparieren, wenn man es auch aussitzen kann. Was verursacht mehr Kosten, 10.000 unzufriedene Kunden, die vielleicht niemehr ein Samsung-Gerät kaufen (das gleicht die Werbung wieder mit Neukunden aus), oder 500.000 Geräte austauschen/reparieren?

Vielleicht warten sie wirklich erstmal ab was passiert, da ja keine Gefahr von den betroffenen Geräten ausgeht wird der Druck auf Samsung vielleicht gar nicht so groß werden das sie reagieren müssen - dann wäre es aus finanzieller Sicht richtig gewesen den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken. In ein paar Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr danach...

Aus Kunden-Sicht natürlich ein totaler Fail, aber wenns die meisten gar nicht mitbekommen... wen interessierts?



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei 3d / shutter Technik müssen die horizontalen Linien doppelt dargestellt werden.


 Warum? Es wird ganz normal in 1920x1080 (1080p) angezeigt, für jedes  Auge, dazu muß lediglich die Bildrate min. verdoppelt werden (also bei  einem Film von 24p/s auf 48p/s) - um das flackern zu vermeiden werden  die FPS in der Regel aber mehr als nur verdoppelt (ein Bild in mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Frames angezeigt).


----------



## ruf!o (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Ähm, ja, danke, war mir so nicht klar...
> Nein, natürlich hast du Recht, allerdings hat er selbst die Addition ins Spiel gebracht. Insofern nett von dir, aber wenn ich statt der ursprünglichen Intetion ne Subtraktion oder eine Divison oder eben Multiplikation nehme, komme ich immer auf etwas anderes als bei Addition *klugscheiß aus*
> 
> Vielleicht hat er es ja so, wie von dir beschrieben gemeint, dann hat er sich aber unglücklich - und vor allem vollkommen überzogen - ausgedrückt.



Auch wenn er Addition schreibt meint er eine Multiplitkation. Denn so berechnet man nunmal die Anzahl der Pixel.
Auch bei einer Addition wäre seine Rechnung hier falsch (handelt sich ja nicht um die gleichen operatoren).
Sachlich ist das, je tiefer ich mich in die Materie reinarbeite eh völliger blödsinn. Dazu mehr weiter unten.



exa schrieb:


> in der Rechnung wird vergessen, dass die Ausgangssituation immer heißen muss *pro Auge*!!! Bei 2D bekommt jedes Auge 1920x1080 = FullHD. Um in 3D "Full HD" zu haben, muss also auch *jedes Auge* 1920 x 1080 abbekommen.



richtig, denn das ist die Definition der BDA für "3D-Full HD"



> Beim Abspielen einer *Blu-ray Disc* nach dem 3D-Standard der BDA wird für jedes Auge ein 1080p-Bild generiert.


Quelle: bluray-disc.de



exa schrieb:


> Wie man solch eine Rechnung machen kann ist mir unklar, ich kann genauso gut hinschreiben 4x1920x270=2073600. Ist immernoch ne korrekte Rechnung, hat mit Full HD aber immer noch nix zu tun! Oder hängt es nun von den Leuten ab die Zuschauen?
> ich mein bei 8 Augen=4Personen, und 8x960x540 = 2073600 habe ich immer noch Full HD?



Naja, es geht im endeffekt darum, das bull56 vermutlich ein falsches Verständniss von 3d-Full HD hat. Laut seiner Aussage wären  zwei halbierte Full HD Bilder ein ganzes. Die 2073600 entspricht der Anzahl der Pixel eines Full HD Bildes. 

Wie er zu dieser rechnung kommt ist relativ einfach aus dem ersten Post zu entnehmen.



			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> das Bild wird im 3D-Modus in der Auflösung reduziert -  und zwar um jede zweite Zeile (genaueres siehe Links)...



Jede zweite zeile bedeutet 1080/2 = 540. 

Sorry wenn ich dich korrigieren muss exa aber 8x960x540 ist 4147200


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

ups, eine Verdopplung zu viel... sry, der Eifer des Gefechts^^


----------



## RubinRaptoR (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Nett, dass du weißt, was Andere meinen, ruf!o. Zumal sie ganz Andere Sachen schreiben, er kann nämlich schlicht von einer Additon der zwei Halbbilder ausgegangen sein - ob das jetzt technisch gesehen richtig ist oder nichts - tut erstmal nichts zur Sache...

Übrigens vergesst ihr bei Eurer Pixelei, wie INU.ID bereits erwähnte, die Bildrate. Diese übernimmt einen nicht ganz unwesentlichen Anteil an der letztlich gezeigten Auflösung. Was nützt übrigens das Ausgangssignal, wenn der TV (um den es hier eigentlich geht) scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist, es korrekt darzustellen.
Ich kann ja auch eine 3D-BluRay in Player legen, raus kommt am TV aber 2D 

Eventuell nutzt er nur das Halbbild-Verfahren zur Erzeugung des 3D-Effektes, dann ist es eigentlich nicht als 3D FullHD zu definieren. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich aber bisher auch keien exakte Definition für 3D Full HD gefunden...


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten nur die horizontalen Zeilen doppelt dargestellt werden? Quelle?



Weil es ausreicht wenn die Zeilen abwechselnd gezeigt werden. Dafür braucht man nicht die vertikalen Linien. So hatte ich das jedenfalls mal gelesen. Ich lass mich aber gerne auch eines Besseren belehren. 

MfG


----------



## ruf!o (13. Oktober 2011)

xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, dass du weißt, was Andere meinen, ruf!o. Zumal sie ganz Andere Sachen schreiben, er kann nämlich schlicht von einer Additon der zwei Halbbilder ausgegangen sein - ob das jetzt technisch gesehen richtig ist oder nichts - tut erstmal nichts zur Sache...


 
Ich habe nur mal zwischen den Zeilen gelesen, machst du ja auch 

Mit addieren kann er tatsächlich die Addition Zweier halbbilder gemeint haben führt aber zum gleichen Ergebnis. 
x+x = 2x

So jetzt aber ende der haarspalterei und b2t. 



Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## klefreak (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil es ausreicht wenn die Zeilen abwechselnd gezeigt werden. Dafür braucht man nicht die vertikalen Linien. So hatte ich das jedenfalls mal gelesen. Ich lass mich aber gerne auch eines Besseren belehren.
> 
> MfG


 
DAs was du beschriebst, hat aber "nichts" mit der bei diesen TV's verwendeten Shutter Technik zu tun, bei der generell hochfrequent VOLLBILDER (1080p) dargestellt werden

Das von dir beschriebene Line-Interleaved Verfahren wird bei der Passiven - Polarisationstechnik angewendet !
--> hier würde man eine Panel benötigen das annähernd 4k darstellen kann,um das erforderliche 2k Bild in vollem 2D darstellen zu können 
--> Philips hat solch eine Technik (aber ohne 4k) in seinen EASY-3D Geräten..
(mein Zalman Monitor auch)

@Topic: Ich hoffe, dass sich eine Sammelklage findet, denn solch krasse "Falschwerbung" ist nicht zu akzeptieren!


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil es ausreicht wenn die Zeilen abwechselnd gezeigt werden. Dafür braucht man nicht die vertikalen Linien. So hatte ich das jedenfalls mal gelesen. Ich lass mich aber gerne auch eines Besseren belehren.
> 
> MfG


 
Richtig, das Bild soll ja nur "von zwei Augen" betrachtet werden und wird daher halbiert, jede 2. horizontale Zeile strahlt dann das 2. Bild aus. Auf diesem Weg werden dann beide Bilder, die zusammen den 3D-Effekt wiedergeben, gleichzeitig ausgestrahlt, jedes Auge 1920x540 also. Das alles betrifft aber nicht die Active-Shutter-Technik, sondern nur die sogenannte Polarisationstechnik (Hier wird dann eine passive 3D-Brille benutzt, die einfach nur zwei verschieden polarisierte Gläser hat, d.h. jedes Glas lässt nur eine bestimmte Art von Licht durch). bei der Shutter-Technik wird einfach die gesamte Auflösung des Bildes genommen (1920x1080) und die zwei benötigten Bilder werden nicht gleichzeitig, sondern schnell nacheinander mit voller Auflösung ausgestrahlt. Die Bildwiederholrate muss dann natürlich dementsprechend schneller (im günstigsten Fall verdoppelt) sein, damit kein Flimmern wahrgenommen wird. Bei einem Monitor werden dann aus 60Hz (wie es normalerweise ist), 120Hz, also keine 60 Bilder pro Sekunde sondern 120 Bilder, wobei das Bild für das 1. Auge und das Bild für das 2. Auge abwechselnd in doppelt so schneller Folge ausgestrahlt werden. Wie kommt da der 3D-Effekt zustande, mag man sich fragen. Durch die Brille: Die verdunkelt nämlich, aktiv und mit dem Monitor synchronisiert, abwechselnd das rechte und linke Auge damit auch die richtigen Bilder beim richtigen Auge ankommen (Am Ende also 1920x1080x60Hz pro Auge und 1920x1080x120Hz insgesamt). Hertz-Zahlen hängen dann natürlich vom jeweiligen Gerät ab Bei dieser Technik die Auflösung zu halbieren ist somit totaler Quatsch

Lustig dazu auch ein Eintrag bei Heise, der eine Stellungnahme zu der halbierten Auflösung von Samsung enthält:



> Dass sich die Auflösung im 3D-Betrieb halbiert, ist für Samsung Grund genug, von der Polarisationstechnik abzusehen. Die Technik werde  sich nicht lange halten, tat der koreanische Hersteller auf Nachfrage  kund. Man wolle die beste Bildqualität für einen akzeptablen Preis und  das sei mit Polfilter-Displays derzeit eben nicht zu erreichen. Komplett  negieren will aber auch Samsung die Polfilter-Technik nicht.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/3D-Technik-Polarisation-oder-Shutter-1165830.html


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

*@klefreak / @frozenlayer*

Danke, dass meinte ich. Wenn würde ich sowieso auf Polarisationstechnik setzen. Shuttertechnik ist m. M. n. eine technische Sackgasse. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum? Es wird ganz normal in 1920x1080 (1080p) angezeigt, für jedes Auge, dazu muß lediglich die Bildrate min. verdoppelt werden (also bei einem Film von 24p/s auf 48p/s) - um das flackern zu vermeiden werden die FPS in der Regel aber mehr als nur verdoppelt (ein Bild in mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Frames angezeigt).


Jep schon geklärt. 
Bezüglich der aufeinanderfolgenden Frames/ ein Bild, google mal nach "Soap Effekt". Geht gar nicht. 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Die großen Nachteile der Shuttertechnik sind halt die schwere Brille, da diese Batterie und viel Technik beinhalten muss, und die Verdunkelung der Sicht, da die Brillen ja abwechselnd schwarz schalten es einem dadurch vorkommt, als guckt man durch ne sehr dunkle Sonnenbrille. Deswegen müssen 3-D Monitore mit 120Hz, die für die Shuttertechnik konzipiert sind, auch ganz besonders hell sein, muss ja irgendwie ausgeglichen werden. Bei der Polarisation muss halt die Auflösung halbiert werden, auch nicht das Wahre. In dem Sinne würde ich dann doch schon die Shuttertechnik bevorzugen


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



> Richtig, das Bild soll ja nur "von zwei Augen" betrachtet werden und wird daher halbiert, jede 2. horizontale Zeile strahlt dann das 2. Bild aus. Auf diesem Weg werden dann beide Bilder, die zusammen den 3D-Effekt wiedergeben, gleichzeitig ausgestrahlt, jedes Auge 1920x540 also.



Die Frage ist eigentlich;
Sind es für jedes Auge die selben 1920x540 linien,
oder sieht man mit dem einen Auge die fehlenden Linien des jeweilig anderen Auge.
Das würde dann zusammen die 1920x1080 bedeuten, denn das Hirn setzt das schon zusammen.

Zur Kundentäuschung;
FullHD 3Dready ist die D6000der Serie doch.
Sie spielt es doch ab, nur wird es dann in einer tieferen Auflösung ausgestrahlt.
Das Ready bedeutet doch nur abspielen, von wie ist da nicht die Rede.
Keine Chance vor Gericht, Samsung kommt da locker durch, 
denn sie haben "ready" angegeben, 
diese Schlawiener


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Die großen Nachteile der Shuttertechnik sind halt die schwere Brille, da diese Batterie und viel Technik beinhalten muss, und die Verdunkelung der Sicht, da die Brillen ja abwechselnd schwarz schalten es einem dadurch vorkommt, als guckt man durch ne sehr dunkle Sonnenbrille. Deswegen müssen 3-D Monitore mit 120Hz, die für die Shuttertechnik konzipiert sind, auch ganz besonders hell sein, muss ja irgendwie ausgeglichen werden. Bei der Polarisation muss halt die Auflösung halbiert werden, auch nicht das Wahre. In dem Sinne würde ich dann doch schon die Shuttertechnik bevorzugen


60hz pro Auge erzeugt aber bei nicht wenigen Betrachtern Kopfschmerzen.
Das Problem der Halbierung bei Polarisation läßt sich ganz einfach mit Verdoppellung der horizonalen Linien beheben. 

MfG


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die halbierte Auflösung kaum auffällt.
Zudem werden 3D Medien auch nur in halber Auflösung übertragen (Top-Down, Side-by-Side). Vorteile von echtem FullHD im 3D Modus hat man also wenn dann nur beim PC Gaming.

Nein, das rechtfertigt nicht den Fehler von Samsung.


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Toll, dann ist aber Polarisation noch mieser bei Side by Side usw.

Ausser jemand kann meine Frage beantworten,
dann wäre vielleicht die ganze Diskusion über polarisation hier überflüssig.

Zu Samsung;
Der Käufer erwirbt blos ein 3DFullHD ready Gerät, 
das dieses Signal abspielen kann aber nicht komplett darstellen.

Mit dem Wort "ready" wurde früher meistens mit der Auflösung beschissen, 
seit es FullHD gibt.
Weil "ready" bedeutet nur abspielen, aber nicht darstellen.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



DaStash schrieb:


> *@klefreak / @frozenlayer*
> 
> Danke, dass meinte ich. Wenn würde ich sowieso auf Polarisationstechnik setzen. Shuttertechnik ist m. M. n. eine technische Sackgasse.
> 
> ...



Der Soap Effekt hat aber nichts mit dieser verdoppelten (oder 4fachen) Anzeige zu tun, sondern mit Zwischenbildberechnung!



mikee schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich;
> Sind es für jedes Auge die selben 1920x540 linien,
> oder sieht man mit dem einen Auge die fehlenden Linien des jeweilig anderen Auge.
> Das würde dann zusammen die 1920x1080 bedeuten, denn das Hirn setzt das schon zusammen.



ist bei Shuttertechnik aber sinnlos, da hätte man ja gleich polfilterverfahren anwenden können. Anscheinend hat man an den innereien gespart, sodass die Rechenpower für 3D full HD nicht reicht, und die Auflösung kurzerhand halbiert wird, sodass der rechenaufwand genauso groß ist wie bei 2D...



DaStash schrieb:


> 60hz pro Auge erzeugt aber bei nicht wenigen Betrachtern aber Kopfschmerzen.
> Das Problem der Halbierung bei Polarisation läßt sich ganz einfach mit Verdoppellung der horizonalen Linien beheben.
> 
> MfG



Nicht die 60Hz machen die Probleme mit den Kopfschmerzen, sondern meist zu ungenaue Synchronisation des Bildes mit der Brille oft in Kombination mit dem Flackern von 50hz Beleuchtung...


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



mikee schrieb:


> Toll, dann ist aber Polarisation noch mieser bei Side by Side usw.
> 
> Ausser jemand kann meine Frage beantworten,
> dann wäre vielleicht die ganze Diskusion über polarisation hier überflüssig.


 
Spielt in dem Thread zwar keine Rolle, weil es nicht um Polarisation geht, aber noch mieser ist es nicht, weil Polariationspanels dann genau die Auflösung bieten, wie die Videos, die an den Fernseher übertragen werden.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



exa schrieb:


> Der Soap Effekt hat aber nichts mit dieser verdoppelten (oder 4fachen) Anzeige zu tun, sondern mit Zwischenbildberechnung!


 Ich weiß, genau darauf hatte ich ja geantwortet. 


			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> um das flackern zu vermeiden werden die FPS in der Regel aber mehr als nur verdoppelt (*ein Bild in mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Frames angezeigt*).





> Nicht die 60Hz machen die Probleme mit den Kopfschmerzen, sondern meist zu ungenaue Synchronisation des Bildes mit der Brille oft in Kombination mit dem Flackern von 50hz Beleuchtung...


Ok, theoretisch klappt es aber wie sieht es in der Praxis aus? Also für mich sprechen eindeutig mehr Aspekte für die Polarisationstechnik. 

MFG


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ich bezweiffle das Polarisation die Auflösung halbiert.
Meine Vermutung; Wenn man mit nur einem Auge durch die Brille schaut sieht man die halbe Auflösung.
Aber niemand kann hier Antwort geben, da niemand ein solches Gerät besitzt.



> ist bei Shuttertechnik aber sinnlos, da hätte man ja gleich polfilterverfahren anwenden können. Anscheinend hat man an den innereien gespart, sodass die Rechenpower für 3D full HD nicht reicht, und die Auflösung kurzerhand halbiert wird, sodass der rechenaufwand genauso groß ist wie bei 2D...



Meine frage zielte auf die Polarisation nicht auf Shutter.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



mikee schrieb:


> Ich bezweiffle das Polarisation die Auflösung halbiert.
> Meine Vermutung; Wenn man mit nur einem Auge durch die Brille schaut sieht man die halbe Auflösung.
> Aber niemand kann hier Antwort geben, da niemand ein solches Gerät besitzt.


Doch die Auflösung wird halbiert, genauso funktioniert die Technik. Aber bei Verdoppelung der horizontalen Linien hat man wieder die volle Auflösung. 

MfG


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Also doch.
540 Linien dem einen Auge und die anderen fehlenden 540 linien dem anderen Auge,
das ergäbe zusammen wieder 1920x1080.

Hast Du den ein solches Gerät?
Ich fand diese Linien(Scanlienes) irgendwie grausam im Media Markt,
war danach wieder total Happy mit meinem Samsung C7700der.



> ezüglich der aufeinanderfolgenden Frames/ ein Bild, google mal nach "Soap Effekt". Geht gar nicht.



Geht gar nicht?
Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Verdoppelung der horizontalen Linien behebt das eigentliche Problem aber nicht: Die Halbierung der vom Gerät unterstützten Auflösung. Bei Filmen mag das ja funktionieren, solange der FullHD-Standard bleibt. Aber bei Spielen würde ich mich nicht mit 1080p zufrieden geben wenn mein Monitor + PC mir auch z.B. 1920x2160 oder mehr bei perfekten FPS präsentieren könnten. Und schon kann man wieder rummaulen, dass ja Polarisation nur die Hälfte des möglichen Bildes zeigt. Ich bleibe ganz klar bei Shutter, da versteckt sich mehr Potential.

Und der Soap-Effekt scheint nur ein Problem der Umsetzung von 60Hz-Standard in europäischen 50Hz-Standard zu sein, hat nicht direkt was mit Shutter-Technik zu tun oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß, genau darauf hatte ich ja geantwortet.
> MFG



Nö. Da steht was davon, dass *das gleiche Bild mehrmals* ausgegeben wird. Der Soap Effekt entsteht so aber nicht! Entweder der Soap-Effekt entsteht durch aufnehmen mit erhöhter Bilderzahl (also wird direkt mit 48p oder höher gefilmt) und das nativ ausgegeben. oder das was du wahrscheinlich meinst: 24p wird nicht direkt ausgegeben, sondern es werden *unterschiedliche Zwischenbilder berechnet*.



mikee schrieb:


> Also doch.
> 540 Linien dem einen Auge und die anderen fehlenden 540 linien dem anderen Auge,
> das ergäbe zusammen wieder 1920x1080.



Nein! Es bekommt nicht das eine Auge die fehlenden Linien des Bildes, jedes Auge bekommt seine eigenen 1920x540

und mal so nebenbei: Aktive 3D Ausstrahlung ist sowieso nicht das Optimum!!! Egal ob Shutter oder Pol, nur Passive ausstrahlungsverfahren können das Optimum sein. Da ist dann wieder Polfilter besser als Shutter, und Interferenzfilter besser als Polfilter...


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Also das ist total unlogisch aber könnte zutreffen.
Das man 1080 linien in einem TV produziert,
dann jeweils jede zweite Linine ihrer polarisation zuweisst.
Dann wird als eingangs Signal 1080p eingespielt.
Jede zweite linien stellt nur die hälfte der 1080p dar.
Und die linien der entgegengesetzten polarision stellen die selben linien dar.
Ich denke das ist falsch.
Aber könnte zutreffen.

So beschissen war nicht einmal mein uralt 3dKonverter für CRTs früher.
Der Konverter hat die ganze Auflösung genommen und sie in Linien(Scanlines)
aufgeteilt.
Jede zweite Linie ging jeweils an das eine Auge die anderen an das andere Auge.
Zusammen ergab es wieder die volle Auflösung.
Es blieb so wie es war, FullHD blieb FullHD,Pal blieb Pal usw. ausser man schloss ein Auge.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Wie gesagt ist es denke ich einfach so, dass Samsung an der Rechenpower gespart hat. Sprich es kommt Full HD rein, damit man aber schnell genug die Bildverarbeitung packt, nimmt man davon nur die halbe Auflösung, schmeißt die Bildverarbeitung drüber und gibt das dann interpoliert aus...

Warum willst du diesem shutter Fernseher eigentlich jetz polfiltertechnik aufzwingen?

Polfiltertechnik hat mit diesem Samsung gar nix am Hut!


----------



## klefreak (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Spielt in dem Thread zwar keine Rolle, weil es nicht um Polarisation geht, aber noch mieser ist es nicht, weil Polariationspanels dann genau die Auflösung bieten, wie die Videos, die an den Fernseher übertragen werden.


 
Leider ist die Schlechteste Option, SIDE BEI SIDE auf einem Polarisations monitor anzusehen, sofern es sich um HALF SBS handelt! (hier werden 2 Bilder in Voller Höhenauflösung in der Breite gestaucht. (1/2 bildinformation) --> dieses dann auf jede 2. Zeile projeziert bringt eine effektive 1/4 Auflösung
normale SBS Filme hingegen sind in der 1/2 HD auflösung, was bisher bei den Pol.-Monitoern nicht anders möglich ist
man bräuchte dazu ein 1920x 2160p Display welches Pixel in Halber Bauhöhe hat.. (oder ein 4k Display wobei man dann halt 2500x1080 hat..)




mikee schrieb:


> Ich bezweiffle das Polarisation die Auflösung halbiert.
> Meine Vermutung; Wenn man mit nur einem Auge durch die Brille schaut sieht man die halbe Auflösung.
> Aber niemand kann hier Antwort geben, da niemand ein solches Gerät besitzt.
> Meine frage zielte auf die Polarisation nicht auf Shutter.


 
Polarisation halbiert die Bildinformation!
klarerweise hat man immer 1920x1080p am Bildschirm, jedoch nur 50% der Auflösung (jede 2. Zeile) werden für ein Bild (zb. Linkes auge) verwendet
ergo ergibt sich die halbe Auflösung
--> früher hat man zb beim TV durch das zeilensprungverfahren so Bandbreite sparen können, indem man immer nur abwechselnd "Halbbilder" (Interlaced) sendet.. der TV hat dann daraus "vollbilder" aber mit halber Auflösung berechnet (DEINTERLACE)


mfg

ps: der Modus 1080i arbeitet genau nach dem Verfahren und bietet quasi etwas bessere 720p Qualität

pps: schau mal diese Grafik an 
http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/editorial/cebit2007-4/zalman_3d_sm.jpg


EDIT:



exa schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Nein! Es bekommt nicht das eine Auge die fehlenden Linien des Bildes, jedes Auge bekommt seine eigenen 1920x540
> 
> und  mal so nebenbei: Aktive 3D Ausstrahlung ist sowieso nicht das  Optimum!!! Egal ob Shutter oder Pol, nur Passive ausstrahlungsverfahren  können das Optimum sein. Da ist dann wieder Polfilter besser als  Shutter, und Interferenzfilter besser als Polfilter...



WORD!

Würde mir nur Passive Technik kaufen (hab den Zalman monitor) da einige Vorteile:

A: günstigste und wartungsfreie brillen (REALD ausm Kino funktioniern)
B: kein Flimmern
C: halbe Auflösung verschmerzbar/ bei kommenden 4K Geräten bleibt fullhd erhalten..


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



> Polarisation halbiert die Bildinformation!
> klarerweise hat man immer 1920x1080p am Bildschirm, jedoch nur 50% der Auflösung (jede 2. Zeile) werden für ein Bild (zb. Linkes auge) verwendet
> ergo ergibt sich die halbe Auflösung
> --> früher hat man zb beim TV durch das zeilensprungverfahren so Bandbreite sparen können, indem man immer nur abwechselnd "Halbbilder" (Interlaced) sendet.. der TV hat dann daraus "vollbilder" aber mit halber Auflösung berechnet (DEINTERLACE)



Ich stell die Frage jetzt schon zum 4ten male,
und keiner versteht überhaupt was ich gefragt habe.
Wenn jede zweite Zeile zb an das linke Auge geht,
 gehen die anderen Zeilen an das rechte Auge.
Was zusammen der gesamten Bildinfermation entspricht,
wie es in deiner Bilddarstellung auch bestättigt wird.
Es sei denn beide Auge bekämen die selben Linien zusehen, was deiner Grafik einblendung aber
klar wiederspricht.

Sieh Dir Deine Grafik genau an,von wegen halbierung der Auflösung!
Da sieht das eine Auge die fehlende hälfte des anderen Auges von der Auflösung.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/editorial/cebit2007-4/zalman_3d_sm.jpg


----------



## PurpleACE (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Also zuerst einmal Mikee hab fast zwei Wochen ein Polarisationsgerät gehabt und muss sagen das mir die verringerte Auflösung im 3d hauptsächlich durch Schärfeverlust aufgefallen ist. Also wenn ich näher als 3m ran ging sah ich dann aber schon die fehlenden Zeilen also setzt dein Hirn nicht 2*540 in 1080 um und zum anderen hat ja das Bild vom linken Auge ne andere "Perspektive" als das vom rechten Auge, hoffe das klärt nu deine Frage.
Hab mir nen schön großen Toshi mit Shutter geholt und bin wesentlich zufriedener. Momentan bevorzuge ich Shutter für nen schönen  Kinoabend aber täglich würd ich mir das atm  noch nicht antun.
Ach und der " Soapeffekt" entsteht durch die Zwischenbildberechnung der jeweiligen Algorithmen. Und jeder Hersteller hat da lustige Bezeichnungen für die Hertzangaben da gibts dann noch  zB. Scanning backlight sdazu. Wo zwischen jedem Frame nen Schwarzer Schirm geschaltet wird. Da kommt dann bei Samsung mit 200hz Panel+Scanning Backlight 800hz cmr  raus, bei Sony Motionflow xr400 oder xr800 mit Zwischenbildberechnung und bla....
Abwer was das jetz mit den Samsungs soll is ja Gaga hier werden ja dann wohl sämtliche Nachteile von Shutter und Polfilter kombiniert den würd ich die Hölle heiß machen ;p


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



> Also wenn ich näher als 3m ran ging sah ich dann aber schon die fehlenden Zeilen also setzt dein Hirn nicht 2*540 in 1080 um und zum anderen hat ja das Bild vom linken Auge ne andere "Perspektive" als das vom rechten Auge, hoffe das klärt nu deine Frage.



Na das sehe ich aber anders.
Aber die hässlichen Scanlines würde ich mir jetzt aber auch nicht antun.

Komisch im Kino geht es ohne Scanlines, oder irre ich mich jetzt?


http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/editorial/cebit2007-4/zalman_3d_sm.jpg
Diese Grafik, sollte sie tatsächlich auf Polarisation zutreffen, beweisst eindeutig das
beiden Augen die halbe Auflösung zugespielt wird.
Was zusammen wieder der vollen Auflösung entspricht.
Von wegen halbe Auflösung.


----------



## PurpleACE (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

hm link führt ins Datennirvana


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



mikee schrieb:


> Zur Kundentäuschung;
> FullHD 3Dready ist die D6000der Serie doch. Sie spielt es doch ab, nur wird es dann in einer tieferen Auflösung ausgestrahlt. Das Ready bedeutet doch nur abspielen, von wie ist da nicht die Rede.


 Keine Ahnung wo Du das Ready gelesen hast, aber ob auf den Kartons, den Geräten selber (in Form eines Aufklebers), auf Webseiten und in Katalogen, wurde stehts mit "FullHD-3D" geworben - ohne Ready. Das aktuell Geräte auch (nicht nur!) ohne FullHD-3D Logo, sondern nur noch mit 3D Logo, und vielleicht (gib ma Link) mit Ready beworben werden, ändert nichts daran das es vorher und aktuell auch immer noch als "FullHD-3D" beworben und verkauft wurde.

Im von mir verlinkten Thread im Startposting sammelt man schon fleißig alle Quellen die FullHD-3d angegeben haben, dazu zählen (wie erwähnt) Webseiten, Kataloge, Kartons, die Geräte selber, und zb. auch Produktvideos welche von Samsung selbst erstellt wurden. Würden sie jetzt versuchen zu behaupten die Geräte wären nie mit FullHD-3D beworben worden, wäre es das Dümmste was sie tun könnten.


mikee schrieb:


> Ich bezweiffle das Polarisation die Auflösung halbiert.


 Siehe Startposting, da werden beide Verfahren erklärt.


> *Die Vorteile der aktiven Fernseher besteht darin, dass beide Augen  jeweils ein Full-HD-Bild zu sehen bekommen,  bei der passiven Technologie  teilen sich die beiden Augen die 1920 mal  1080 Pixel - unterm Strich  bleibt die halbe Auflösung.*


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

@ mikee

ok, nochmal: es gibt die Fernseher, wo du auf den Strahler direkt schaust (LCD Panel mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung)... da hast du das mit der Polfiltertechnik nun richtig verstanden, dass 2 Halbbilder *gleichzeitig* gesendet werden, und die durch filter wieder für jedes Auge getrennt werden (1. Zeile rechtes Aug, 2. Zeile linkes Auge, 3. Zeile rechtes auge etc...) d.h. für jedes Auge halbe Full HD Auflösung

Im Kino läuft die Technik anders: Dort schaust du nicht auf den aktiven Strahler (Projektor) sondern auf eine passive Fläche (Leinwand). Das Kino kommt nun ohne scanlines aus, weil entweder 2 Projektoren gleichzeitig ein Bild senden und jeder Projektor einen anders orientierten Polfilter hat, oder es gibt mur einen Projektor, der mit hoher Freuenz arbeitet und vor der Linse sitzt ein Polarisator, der die Bilder passend zur Frequenz polarisiert.

die polfilterbrille trennt das ganze dann wieder, es ist allerdings ne Silberleinwand nötig, weil die nicht die polarisation der Bilder wieder zunichte macht


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



> Die Vorteile der aktiven Fernseher besteht darin, dass beide Augen jeweils ein Full-HD-Bild zu sehen bekommen, bei der passiven Technologie teilen sich die beiden Augen die 1920 mal 1080 Pixel - unterm Strich bleibt die halbe Auflösung.



Der Schluss ist falsch;
unter dem Strich ergibt es die volle Auflösung.
0,5+0,5 ergibt unter dem Strich auch Eins.
Beim Start Posting ist es schon falsch.

@Kundentäuschung;
Stimmt habe jetzt selbst nachgesehen,
von Ready steht nichts mehr.
Doch mein TV war damals mit 3d ready bezeichnet.
Allerdings steht jetzt nur 3D in der neuen Serie.
Die 3D Auflösung wird schlicht nicht angegeben.
Nur die Native.
Vielleicht hätte eine Sammelklage eine Chance?


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

nur wenn du beide Augen addierst bekommst du Full HD, *das ist aber nicht die Definition*!!! Die Definition ist dass du *pro Auge* eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 bekommst. Denn wenn du so addierst, hast du in 2D ja auch 2x1920x1080 (jedes Auge bekommt 1920x1080), also eigentlich nicht nur Full HD, sondern doppelt soviel... 

wenn du die Definition außer Acht lässt, dann geb ich dir Recht, dann werd ich dir aber auch zeigen, dass 1+1 sehr wohl was anderes als 2 ergeben kann!


----------



## mikee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



> Denn wenn du so addierst, hast du in 2D ja auch 2x1920x1080 (jedes Auge bekommt 1920x1080), also eigentlich nicht nur Full HD, sondern doppelt soviel



In 2d sieht man die selben 1920x1080 mit beiden Augen.

Bei der Polarisation hingegen sieht man nicht die selben 540linien mit beiden Augen.

Daher sieht man dann trotzdem die volle Auflösung(1080 Linien).
Sollte die Grafik tatsächlich zutreffen.

Habe so ein 3D Konverter gehabt der ähnlicher Art funktionierte, daher ist mir das aufgefallen.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



mikee schrieb:


> In 2d sieht man die selben 1920x1080 mit beiden Augen.
> Daher bleibt es bei 1920x1080.


lol, dann mach halt deine eigenen Definitionen... aber Versuch bitte nicht dass dann der ganzen Welt weißzumachen...



mikee schrieb:


> Bei der Polarisation hingegen sieht man nicht die selben 540linien mit beiden Augen.
> Was hier stettig behauptet wurde.
> Daher sieht man dann trotzdem die volle Auflösung(1080 Linien).



 wo wurde denn behauptet, dass man die gleichen sieht *bei Poltechnik*


----------



## Funkill (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Demzufolge auch AUFGEPASST beim neuen Mediamarktangebot! Hier wird auf Seite 9 einer der genannten Fernseher als Full-HD beworben. Ich würde mich beim Angebot zurückhalten und eventuell nach Alternativen ausschau halten. Dickes Dankeschön noch einmal an den Threadersteller das er das Thema aufgeworfen hat und aufmerksam macht.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



mikee schrieb:


> Der Schluss ist falsch; Beim Start Posting ist es schon falsch.


OK, dann melde Dich bitte bei der BDA (Blu-ray Disc Association), und sag ihnen sie möchten die festgelegten Spezifikation dahingehend ändern, das es nicht mehr erforderlich ist das bei einer BD3D (MPEG-4 MVC) jedes Auge ein volles 1080p Bild angezeigt bekommen kann.



> 1+1 ergibt unter dem Strich auch Zwei


 Du vergleichst aber 0,5 links + 0,5 rechts mit 1 links + 1 rechts. 

Is aber auch egal, es ist nunmal wie es ist. Wer noch immer nicht verstanden hat wie die verschiedenen "3D-Formate" arbeiten, bzw was sie erfüllen müssen/sollten, hier im Thread sind genug Links zu Seiten wo es genau erklärt wird.

@*Funkill:* Naja, FullHD ist der TV ja auch, nur eben nicht mehr in 3D. Und zumindest in dem Angebot wird auch nicht mit FullHD-3D geworben, auch wenn die beiden Logos sehr nahe nebeneinander stehen. Bleibt die Frage was vor Ort (im Laden) auf dem Karton/dem Gerät selbst steht, wie er beworben wird, bzw ob man den vermeindlichen Käufer auf den Mangel hinweist. Aber ich denke die Jungs bei MM haben diesbezüglich selbst keine Ahnung. ^^


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Hanuta wird auch als Haselnuss-Schnitte verkauft. Trotzdem ist in Hanuta nur 13% Nuss drinn und der rest besteht dann nur aus Crep. Und das ist alles in gesetzlichem Rahmen. Man darf sich schon lange nicht mehr darauf verlassen, was vorne ganz gross auf der Verpackung drauf steht. Viel wichtiger ist es sich das kleingedruckte durchzulesen.


 
Das kann man wohl nicht so ganz vergleichen. Immerhin schmeckt Hanuta ganz eindeutig nach Haselnuß. Sonst müßte Bananen-Eis ja auch aus einer gefrorenen Banane bestehen...


----------



## mikee (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



> Du vergleichst aber 0,5 links + 0,5 rechts mit 1 links + 1 rechts.



Thanks, habe es editet.
Die Rechnung ist mit0,5+0,5=1 zumachen(gilt aber nur für die Auflösung).

Bei der Bildfülle ist es anders, da wäre die Rechnung 0,5+0=0,5.
Die Scanlines rauben vermutlich 50% der Bildfülle.
Mir gefällt es gar nicht,
und dann kam noch Ghosting hinzu, würg. 
Obwohl die Kanaltrennug eigentlich besser sein müsste?


----------



## Funkill (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> @*Funkill:* Naja, FullHD ist der TV ja auch, nur eben nicht mehr in 3D. Und zumindest in dem Angebot wird auch nicht mit FullHD-3D geworben, auch wenn die beiden Logos sehr nahe nebeneinander stehen. Bleibt die Frage was vor Ort (im Laden) auf dem Karton/dem Gerät selbst steht, wie er beworben wird, bzw ob man den vermeindlichen Käufer auf den Mangel hinweist. Aber ich denke die Jungs bei MM haben diesbezüglich selbst keine Ahnung. ^^



Ja,da gebe ich dir gerne recht, dass die MM Jungs oftmals keinen Plan haben. 

Ich Noob  Du hast recht er wird als 3D Full HD beworben, ist natürlich ein Unterschied. Naja, wichtig ist das es um besagte Geräte geht und man da doch ein wenig Vorsicht walten lassen sollte bzw. sich keine falschen Hoffnungen macht.


----------



## exa (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? - Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 TV-Serie.*



mikee schrieb:


> Thanks, habe es editet.
> Die Rechnung ist mit0,5+0,5=1 zumachen(gilt aber nur für die Auflösung).
> 
> Bei der Bildfülle ist es anders, da wäre die Rechnung 0,5+0=0,5.
> ...



Die Kanaltrennung ist bei Polfilter besser, obwohl es bei Shutter genauso gut geht, wenn man sich denn die Mühe macht das ordentlich hinzubekommen...


----------



## SwissGTO (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ich hab auf samsung.de nirgends gelesen dass die 6er Serie 3D-Full HD beherrschen soll.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Villeicht hat Samsung Full HD 3D für sich anders definiert als andere Hersteller.


----------



## rsp123 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Im Hifi-Forum findet ihr jede Menge von mir und Polo zu dem Thema.

Meiner ist ein UE46D6510 mit Panel V03 ob nun 3D in FHD oder nicht keine Ahnung die Testbilder zeigen aber dass sich etwas verbessert hat.

hier noch der link zur Facebook Seite mit Tests und Fotos!!!

Betrug / Fraud Samsung 3D Full-HD, Half-HD, Quarter-HD? UExD6xxx | Facebook


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Täuscht Samsung Kunden? Serienfehler? kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Danke für den Link.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Villeicht hat Samsung Full HD 3D für sich anders definiert als andere Hersteller.


 Und genau das war es. 



> *Samsung reagiert*
> Samsung hat inzwischen auf die Vorwürfe von Nutzern reagiert und in  einer Pressemeldung folgende Absicht verlauten lassen: „Aufgrund des  fehlenden Industriestandards und um keine weitere Unsicherheit beim  Konsumenten zu verursachen, haben wir uns vorerst entschlossen, das  bisher verwendete 3D-Full-HD-Logo bei der Samsung Smart TV Serie LED  D6000 nicht mehr einzusetzen, *auch wenn wir die Definition von Full HD  im 3D-Modus als erfüllt sehen*.“
> 
> Darüber hinaus reden die Koreaner auch nicht von reduzierter Auflösung  in 3D, sondern behaupten, „dass bei der Serie LED D6000 im 3D Betrieb im  Vergleich zu den deutlich höherpreisigen Samsung Premium 3D-Fernsehern  dezente Unschärfen entstehen können.“ Begründet wird dies mit einer  Bildoptimierung zur Verringerung des Crosstalks/Geisterbildern.
> ...


Hier der komplette Artikel: Samsung D6000-Serie: Unscharfe *Werbetricks* in 3D - News - CHIP Online




> Der  Unterhaltungselektronik-Riese Samsung hat erstmals öffentlich Stellung  zu dem Umstand bezogen, dass die Modelle der hauseigenen  LED-LCD-TV-Serie 6000 3D-Bilder nur in einer reduzierten Auflösung  darstellen, obwohl mit einem "3D Full-HD"-Logo für die Geräte geworben  wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ganze Artikel: Samsung räumt 3D-Abstriche bei LED-LCD-TVs der 6000er-Serie ein - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de

Auszug eines Beitrags auf Facebook:


> Gute Nachrichten für die, die ein wenig verärgert sind und nicht wissen, was Sie machen sollen. Einfach diese Nummer anrufen: *0800 1213161* und dem netten Samsung Mitarbeiter kurz erklären, dass es um das 3D Problem geht, *ihr bekommt dann 3 Optionen angeboten wobei eine davon ist, 150 € auf das Konto überwiesen zu bekommen.*


Quelle: Betrug / Fraud Samsung 3D Full-HD, Half-HD, Quarter-HD? UExD6xxx | Facebook


Weitere Links:

LED-Serie 6000: Samsung verzichtet auf 3D-Full-HD-Logo

Reduzierte Auflösung bei 3D-Full-HD Samsung reagiert

PRAD | News TV-Gerte | "Dezente Unschrfen": Samsung verzichtet bei 6000er Serie auf 3D-Full-HD-Logohttp://www.digitalfernsehen.de/Kommentar-Die-Samsung-3D-Luege-und-der-1000-Euro-Joghurt.70326.0.html


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Geht es hier etwa um den Konzern Samsung, der hier im Forum im Zweikampf gegen Apple fast schon heilig erklärt wird. Machen die so was.

Ich will nicht wissen, was hier los wäre, wenn Apple das gemacht hätte


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ich muß ehrlich sagen das ich - diesmal - schwer enttäuscht bin. Wenn ich schon sehe wie Samsung sich versucht aufgrund angeblich fehlender Standards rauszuwinden, dann kann ich echt nur noch .

FullHD heißt FullHD, und 3D-FullHD suggeriert (mMn zu Recht) das es eben auch in 3D ein Bild mit 1920x1080 Pixeln ist. Eine Reduzierung um mal eben 50% dann noch als "leichte Unschärfe" abzutun schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Nö - nicht wirklich - 1280x720 ist nicht weniger HD. 

Und nach HDMI-Standard 1.4a völlig okay.



> Die HDMI Licensing LLC hat eine überarbeitete Spezifikation zum High Definition Multimedia Interface mit der Versionsnummer 1.4a veröffentlicht. Die neue Fassung erweitert die sogenannten „3D Mandatory Formats“ um die Übertragungsformate „Side-by-Side“ und „Top-and-Bottom“. Hierbei werden die Ansichten für das linke und das rechte Auge neben- beziehungsweise übereinander in einem Bild übertragen – allerdings eben nur mit halber horizontaler beziehungsweise vertikaler Auflösung. Die Idee dahinter ist klar: Die Bilddaten passen so in ein gewöhnliches 1080i- beziehungsweise 720p-Bild und lassen sich wie gewöhnliche HDTV-Bilder auch von den  aktuellen HDTV-Receivern empfangen und weitergeben. Für die stereoskopische Wiedergabe benötigt man lediglich am Ende der Kette ein 3D-fähiges Display. Selbst die Formate 1080p23.98 beziehungsweise 1080p24 wurden für Top-and-Bottom spezifiziert.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nö - nicht wirklich - 1280x720 ist nicht weniger FullHD.


 



> Der aus dem Englischen stammende Begriff *Full HD* bedeutet komplettiert und übersetzt „*vollständig hochauflösend*“. Damit wird zumeist die Eigenschaft eines HDTV-fähigen Gerätes (Fernseher, DVD-Player, Videokamera, Set-Top-Box, Spielkonsole etc.) bezeichnet, *die höchste heute für den Konsumbereich angebotene HD-Auflösung von 1920 × 1080 Pixeln ausgeben oder aufzeichnen zu können*.


Quelle: Full HD


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ist doch irrelevant. Relevant ist eher, ob der Begriff in einer international gültigen Norm festgelegt ist. 
Man beachte das Wörtchen "zumeist" im Wikipedia-Artikel. Das ist also leider schon mal nicht allgemeingültig.
Ansonsten ist das Verfahren vollkommen HDMI-kompliant - siehe in meinem upgedateten Vorpost.
Das soll keine Verteidigung von Samsung sein - nur zeigt die ganze Geschichte, dass die HD-Welt weiterhin voller Fallen ist.

Man wird als Konsument praktisch zum Erbsenzählen gezwungen. Auf volkstümliche Definitionen kann man sich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Rolk (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



> Auch kurios, die Geräte werden mit 400Mhz CMR beworben, besitzen aber "nur" ein 100Hz Panel.


Und was hat es jetzt damit auf sich? Hat sich das auch bestätigt?


----------



## Spinal (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Also ich denke, das ist alles reines Marketing. Vermutlich werden einfach noch X Berechnungen angestellt um das verhalten schnell bewegender Bilder zu verbessern. Mit "echten" 400 Hz wird das nix zu tun haben.

Was diese Begrifflichkeiten betrifft, es ist halt auch blöd, dass sich "Full HD" eingebürgert hat, da meines wissens "HD Ready 1080p" das "offizielle" Logo ist. Ich meine, man könne da zumindest nicht einfach sagen, wir legen den Begriff anders aus. Habe aber leider gerade keine Zeit das genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist doch irrelevant. Relevant ist eher, ob der Begriff in einer international gültigen Norm festgelegt ist.
> Man beachte das Wörtchen "zumeist" im Wikipedia-Artikel. Das ist also leider schon mal nicht allgemeingültig.


 
LOL??? Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber wozu gibt es denn die Blu-Ray Disc Association, welche selbst definiert hat, dass bei "Full-HD 3D" unabhängig von der Technologie jedes Auge die volle Auflösung von 1920x1080 abbekommt? Natürlich ist auch Samsung Mitglied der BDA, ergo haben sie ihre eigene Definition gekippt...

von wegen irrelevant!


----------



## OctoCore (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Doppel-LOL! 
Seit wann sind die Vorgaben von industriellen Interessenverbänden eine in irgendeiner Weise verbindliche Norm?
Das können sie ja unter sich ausfechten und Samsung rauswerfen - aber als Verbraucher hat man genau nichts davon - wie man sieht.
Und darum geht es ja. Festzustellen, was man von solchen Logos hat. Und was man bekommt, wenn das Papier zu geduldig oder das Marketing mal wieder zu weit vorgeprescht ist.
Da kann man nur auf Kulanz und schlechtes Gewissen des Herstellers setzen, der Angst um seinen Ruf hat. 

Abgesehen davon: vermarkten LG, JVC und was weiß ich noch ihre Polfilter-Geräte etwa als 3D Half Full HD?
Gut, auch nicht unbedingt als 3D Full HD - aber sie suggerieren es.


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

suggerieren ist aber was anderes als eine klare Definition eines Verbundes auf ein Produkt zu pappen, welches diese nicht erfüllt... und genau deswegen haben sie es ja jetzt auch entfernt

Auf Polgeräten steht einfach 3D ready, 3D-TV, oder auch einfach 3D...


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

@INU.ID

Es gibt wohl Neuigkeiten, anscheinend bekommen alle Käufer der FullHD 3D beworbenen D-Serie eine Ermächtigung und vielleicht sogar ein Austauschgerät aus der 7000er Generation. 

150 Euro zurück von Samsung nach Kauf von LED TV UExxD6xx0 - Deals » myDealZ.de


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Soweit ich das überflogen habe scheint das mit dem 7000er als Austauschgerät bisher nicht mehr als Wunschdenken zu sein oder hab ich was konkretes überlesen?


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

ja das klingt nach Wunschdenken  und die 150€ Cashback sind auch noch nicht Bestätigt worden.


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Im HiFi Forum haben angeblich schon ein paar die 150 € abgegriffen. Der 7000er wäre mir aber lieber.


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

ach ja stimmt das hifi Forum das hatte ich wieder vergessen, wem wäre der nicht liber   

hast ein Samsung D6000er?


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Jo, eine 46" D6500. Gekauft habe ich ihn hauptsächlich wegen dem guten Bild im Normalbetrieb und dem angeblichem 400 Hz Panel (Weil mehr Hz=besserer Inputlag/Reaktionszeit heisst es ja immer).
Der 3D Betrieb ist mir momentan ziemlich wumpe und das wird sich vorerst vermutlich auch nicht ändern. Das der TV jetzt aber nur ein 100 Hz Panel haben soll und Samsung einfach einen 400 Hz Panel Aufkleber draufgeklebt hat ärgert mich schon ziemlich.


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

ja kann ich verstehen, lol der wird ja immer noch als 400Hz gelistet : Samsung UE46D6500 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Jao, die fuddeln sich da einen zurecht. Es muß nur irgendwo ein Chip das Bild intern mit 400Hz verarbeiten/weiterleiten, dann reicht das offensichtlich schon um mit 400Hz zu werben - selbst wenn das eigentliche Panel nur mit 100Hz angesteuert wird.


----------



## klink (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



poiu schrieb:


> @INU.ID
> 
> Es gibt wohl Neuigkeiten, anscheinend bekommen alle Käufer der FullHD 3D beworbenen D-Serie eine Ermächtigung und vielleicht sogar ein Austauschgerät aus der 7000er Generation.
> 
> 150 Euro zurück von Samsung nach Kauf von LED TV UExxD6xx0 - Deals » myDealZ.de


 
Es wurde niemand entschädigt und wie es aussieht  wird es auch niemand. Denn es versprochen wurde, will nun Samsung nichts  mehr davon wissen.


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



klink schrieb:


> Es wurde niemand entschädigt und wie es aussieht wird es auch niemand. Denn es versprochen wurde, will nun Samsung nichts mehr davon wissen.


Quelle?

MfG


----------



## klink (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Kannst du hier nachlesen.
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=151&thread=19942

Hier eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage, ich habe nämlich auch so einen Samsung "3D Full HD" Fernseher . 



> Es ist uns wichtig, dass Sie mit der Qualität  Ihres Produkts zufrieden sind. Daher danken wir Ihnen für die  Möglichkeit, die genaue Sachlage einmal ausführlich zu erklären.
> 
> In den vergangenen Wochen hat sich im Internet eine teilweise  verwirrende und unsachliche Diskussion entwickelt, die die  3D-Darstellungsqualität der Samsung Smart TVs aus der Serie D6xxx in  Frage stellt. (Variabel: In diesem Zusammenhang wird in Foren und  einigen Onlinemedien über eine Ausgleichszahlung von € 150 oder die  Rücknahmen der Geräte durch Samsung und den Handel spekuliert. Diese  Berichte sind allerdings unzutreffend.)
> 
> ...


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



klink schrieb:


> Kannst du hier nachlesen.
> http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=151&thread=19942
> 
> Hier eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage, ich habe nämlich auch so einen Samsung "3D Full HD" Fernseher .


Ja, aber wo steht denn nun das Samsung Entschädigung versprochen hat?

MfG


----------



## JowBlob89 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

habe grade erst davon mitbekommen...schöne verarsche...gibts denn schon neuigkeiten?


----------



## klink (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

nope, Samsung will das Problem aussitzen. Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Rücktuff, der seit Anfang November  angeblich in der Bearbeitung ist.




aus dem Hifi-Forum



> Es gibt nach Kundenbeschwerden nun auch in Frankreich  eine Untersuchung über die Full HD 3D-Qualität verschiedener Hersteller  und Modelle. Hier der Artikel in der englischen Fassung:
> Investigation: Active 3D TVs, Full HD 3D Guaranteed?
> 
> _Results: Samsung D6xxx Series Lags Behind_
> ...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



klink schrieb:


> nope, Samsung will das Problem aussitzen. Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Rücktuff, der seit Anfang November  angeblich in der Bearbeitung ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bevor ich einen TV kaufe, teste ich diesen ausgiebig im Geschäft. Passt die Qualität, kaufe ich ihn.
Selbst schuld wenn man ein schlechtes Produkt kauft. Hätte wohl niemand gemerkt wäre das nicht im Netz aufgetaucht.

Selber Schuld.. 

Ausserdem gibt es keine umfassende Definition für 3D-FullHD, das kann jeder definieren wie er will. Das hat Samsung erkannt und MUSS deshalb auch NICHTS machen


----------



## Spinal (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ich gebe dir da teilweise recht. Der gleiche Gedanke ist mir auch gekommen. Wahrscheinlich wären 90% der User die den Fernseher gekauft haben das Problem nicht aufgefallen bzw. hätten den Fernseher auch ohne den Aufkleber gekauft oder haben gar nicht darauf geachtet.
Für die anderen 10% ist es echt ärgerlich, aber juristisch haben sie eben schlechte Karten. Allerdings war der Aufkleber sehr unglücklich und ich finde, man muss sich im Internet vorher nur dann schlau machen, wenn man den Fernseher auch günstig im Internet bestellt. Kauft man ihn im Laden und lässt sich dort beraten, sollte man sich (was leider selten der Fall ist) auch auf die Beratung einigermaßen verlassen können, schliesslich zahlt man auch in der Regel mehr als im Netz.

Allerdings fühlen sich wahrscheinlich viele Käufer ein wenig verunsichert und meinen ein schlechteres Produkt gekauft zu haben, als angenommen. Das ist vermutlich bei den meißten falsch. Und andere wittern einfach die Chance, für lau einen besseren Fernseher oder etwas Knete wieder zu kriegen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## klink (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen TV kaufe, teste ich diesen ausgiebig im Geschäft. Passt die Qualität, kaufe ich ihn.
> Selbst schuld wenn man ein schlechtes Produkt kauft. Hätte wohl niemand gemerkt wäre das nicht im Netz aufgetaucht.
> 
> Selber Schuld..
> ...


 
Dann Teste mal 3D im Geschäft... Ich habe vorher viele Tests im Inet angesehen, leider nur die Deutschen.


----------



## INU.ID (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir da teilweise recht. Der gleiche Gedanke ist mir auch gekommen. Wahrscheinlich wären 90% der User die den Fernseher gekauft haben das Problem nicht aufgefallen bzw. hätten den Fernseher auch ohne den Aufkleber gekauft oder haben gar nicht darauf geachtet.


 Wenn, um mal wieder einen Autovergleich zu nehmen, ein PKW mit 250PS beworben wird, dann dürfte es den meisten auch nicht auffallen wenn er nur 180PS hat. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man allerdings trotzdem, wenn ein solcher "Betrug" bekannt wird, jeden Besitzer eines solchen PKWs über diesen Umstand informieren, damit jeder die Möglichkeit hat selbst zu entscheiden ob ihm die fehlenden 70PS stören oder nicht.

Wer sich einen TV mit 3D kauft, der tut das sicher nicht wenn es auch ein TV ohne 3D getan hätte. Ob 3D in FullHD noch dazu ein Kaufargument war, sei mal dahingestellt - aber auch hier sollte jeder Besitzer über die offensichtliche "Täuschung" informiert werden. Schließlich kauft man in der Regel nicht alle 1-2 Jahre einen neuen TV, die meisten behalten ein solches gerät 5 Jahre und länger. Und in 1-2 Jahren, wenn einen Käufer das 3D-Feature vielleicht noch mehr interessiert als zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes, ärgert man sich immer noch wenn man erfahren muß das der gekaufte TV die angegebene FullHD-3D Fähigkeit gar nicht beherrscht.

Ich finde das Verhalten von Samsung in diesem Fall hier jedenfalls nicht sehr "kundenfreundlich"....


----------



## Spinal (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ich finde den Autovergleich etwas nicht passend. Vergleichbarer waere meiner ansicht nach, wenn der autohersteller das auto mit 250 ps und allrad bewirbt, aber im allrad modus nur 180 ps vorhanden waeren. Da wird es dann schwierig wie es juristisch aussieht.
Kundenunfreundlich ist es in jedem fall. Und der aufkleber weckt definitiv falsche erwartungen. Ich finde das auch nicht in ordnung von samsung.

Bye
Spinal


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ist eher eine Formulierungsfrage. Betrug wäre was anderes. Und wie schonmal erwähnt. Wer ist bitte so dumm und kauft sich einen TV ohne vorher das Bild mit eigenen Augen zu testen. Insbesondere neue Eigenschaften wie 3d Full HD gehören doch getestet, ob man Kopfschmerzen kriegt etc. Mitleid hab ich hier mit niemandem. Bei 3d FULL HD bräuchte es ja die doppelte Auflösung, da könnte man ja darauf kommen dies Nachzulesen oder zu FRAGEN! Wer sich nur auf einen Kleber verlässt, der nicht genau DEFINIERT ist, ist selber Schuld. Rechtliche Grundlagen bietet dieser Kleber sicher nicht. Ist ja kein normierter Kleber. Ist ja ein 3D Fernseher mit Full HD

In der heutigen Welt kann man nunmal nicht blind durch die Gegend laufen. Vorallem nicht in diesen vom Marketingtricks geprägten kapitalistischen Zeiten.


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist eher eine Formulierungsfrage. Betrug wäre was anderes. Und wie schonmal erwähnt. Wer ist bitte so dumm und kauft sich einen TV ohne vorher das Bild mit eigenen Augen zu testen. Insbesondere neue Eigenschaften wie 3d Full HD gehören doch getestet, ob man Kopfschmerzen kriegt etc. Mitleid hab ich hier mit niemandem. Bei 3d FULL HD bräuchte es ja die doppelte Auflösung, da könnte man ja darauf kommen dies Nachzulesen oder zu FRAGEN! Wer sich nur auf einen Kleber verlässt, der nicht genau DEFINIERT ist, ist selber Schuld. Rechtliche Grundlagen bietet dieser Kleber sicher nicht. Ist ja kein normierter Kleber. Ist ja ein 3D Fernseher mit Full HD
> 
> In der heutigen Welt kann man nunmal nicht blind durch die Gegend laufen. Vorallem nicht in diesen vom Marketingtricks geprägten kapitalistischen Zeiten.


 
Jaja, altklug daherreden kann man hinterher immer wenn die Katze ersteinmal aus dem Sack ist. Und wieso braucht ein Fernseher bitte doppelte Auflösung um 3D in FullHD darstellen zu können. Totaler Quatsch was du erzählst...


----------



## klefreak (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist eher eine Formulierungsfrage. Betrug wäre was anderes. Und wie schonmal erwähnt. Wer ist bitte so dumm und kauft sich einen TV ohne vorher das Bild mit eigenen Augen zu testen. Insbesondere neue Eigenschaften wie 3d Full HD gehören doch getestet, ob man Kopfschmerzen kriegt etc. Mitleid hab ich hier mit niemandem. Bei 3d FULL HD bräuchte es ja die doppelte Auflösung, da könnte man ja darauf kommen dies Nachzulesen oder zu FRAGEN! Wer sich nur auf einen Kleber verlässt, der nicht genau DEFINIERT ist, ist selber Schuld. Rechtliche Grundlagen bietet dieser Kleber sicher nicht. Ist ja kein normierter Kleber. Ist ja ein 3D Fernseher mit Full HD
> 
> In der heutigen Welt kann man nunmal nicht blind durch die Gegend laufen. Vorallem nicht in diesen vom Marketingtricks geprägten kapitalistischen Zeiten.


 
DIe meisten "größeren" TV's haben am Panel eine weitaus höhere auflösung als FullHD, da ja ansonstne die einzelnen Pixel grob wirken würden! (sogar die alten tv's rechneten das Pal Signal auf die tatsächliche Panelauflösung hoch!

ALLERDINGS ist die Rechenleistung für dieses Upscaling dafür verantwortlich, ob solch ein TV dann höher auflösendes Material entsprechend verarbeiten kann, und Samsung hat hier gespart, so dass der Bildverarbeitende Part eben nicht 2 FullHD signale gleichzeitig verarbeiten und am screen anzeigen kann (ob jetzt abwechselnd oder im Zeilenverfahren wie bie diesem MOdell ist dann eher "nebensächlich"

mfg

ps: und ja, ein solch beworbenes Feature ist entweder BETRUG, oder zumindest irreführende Werbung !


----------



## Spinal (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Also tut mir leid, aber das ist doch Quatsch. Wir reden ja von LCD Panels. Ein Full HD Display hat Full HD Auflösung. Das ein LCD Fernseher die PAL Auflösung hochrechnen muss ist ja klar, ein Panel kann seine Pixelanzahl ja nicht verändern. Aber wenn die verwendete  Auflösung nicht der in Hardware vorhandenen Auflösung gleich ist, muss (wie du ja schriebst) gerechnet werden. Und wo gehobelt...äh...gerechnet wird, da fallen Späne. Das Bild wird unscharf. Ich habe hier mehrere Monitore mit verschiedensten Auflösungen stehen und es ist immer (!) so, dass die native Auflösung mit Abstand am besten dargestellt wird, was auch völlig logisch ist.

@FrozenLayer
Es kommt auf die Technik an. Man muss auf jeden Fall mehr Bilder zur Verfügung stellen als bei 2D. Ich bin da jetzt nicht 100% Sattelfest in der Technik, aber es gibt auch Techniken (ich glaube bei der Polarisation) wo eben die Zeilenanzahl pro Auge halbiert wird, damit für jedes Auge ein eigenes Bild dargestellt wird.

bye
Spinal


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Spinal schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Technik an. Man muss auf jeden Fall mehr Bilder zur Verfügung stellen als bei 2D. Ich bin da jetzt nicht 100% Sattelfest in der Technik, aber es gibt auch Techniken (ich glaube bei der Polarisation) wo eben die Zeilenanzahl pro Auge halbiert wird, damit für jedes Auge ein eigenes Bild dargestellt wird.


 
Du hast es erfasst, es kommt auf die Technik an. Diese Aussage zeigt ja schon, dass eben nicht zwingend die Auflösung verdoppelt werden muss, um 3D in FullHD anzeigen zu können. Eine höhere Bildwiederholrate tut es auch. Davon abgesehen ging es hier um die LED D6XX0 Serie, die nicht das Polarisationsverfahren nutzt, sondern auf die Shuttertechnik zurückgreift. Bei dieser Technik die im 3D Modus wahrgenommene halbierte Auflösung als FullHD zu verkaufen ist meiner Meinung nach eben nicht rechtens, da es hier nicht prinzipbedingt sein muss.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst, es kommt auf die Technik an. Diese Aussage zeigt ja schon, dass eben nicht zwingend die Auflösung verdoppelt werden muss, um 3D in FullHD anzeigen zu können. Eine höhere Bildwiederholrate tut es auch. Davon abgesehen ging es hier um die LED D6XX0 Serie, die nicht das Polarisationsverfahren nutzt, sondern auf die Shuttertechnik zurückgreift. Bei dieser Technik die im 3D Modus wahrgenommene halbierte Auflösung als FullHD zu verkaufen ist meiner Meinung nach eben nicht rechtens, da es hier nicht prinzipbedingt sein muss.



Achso, dann hab ich mich nicht richtig informiert.. dachte es wäre mit dem "Zeile für Zeile-Verfahren". Denn da wäre es logisch dass die Auflösung halbiert wird. Sonst könnte das Panel im 2D Modus ja 2160p darstellen 

Wieso ist dann die Auflösung kleiner? Verstehe ich nicht. Dann wäre ja die Auflösung immernoch 1080p. Somit wäre es auch Full HD und 3D, oder nicht?

120HZ reichen doch für flüssiges 3D? (Zumindest bei der Nvidia Shutterbrille)


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Achso, dann hab ich mich nicht richtig informiert.. dachte es wäre mit dem "Zeile für Zeile-Verfahren". Denn da wäre es logisch dass die Auflösung halbiert wird. Sonst könnte das Panel im 2D Modus ja 2160p darstellen
> 
> Wieso ist dann die Auflösung kleiner? Verstehe ich nicht. Dann wäre ja die Auflösung immernoch 1080p. Somit wäre es auch Full HD und 3D, oder nicht?
> 
> 120HZ reichen doch für flüssiges 3D? (Zumindest bei der Nvidia Shutterbrille)


 
Wurde hier schon von irgendwem gesagt. Man kann sich das so vorstellen: Shuttertechnik sendet die Bilder schneller hintereinander, also z.B. mit 120Hz. Das ergibt für jedes Auge ein vollwertiges FullHD-Bild bei 60Hz. Man braucht also nicht jede zweite Zeile für das zweite Auge zu reservieren. Bei den Verarschefernsehern wird ebenfalls die Shuttertechnik benutzt, da aber die verbaute Hardware in den Fernsehern wohl nicht leistungsfähig genug ist, hat Samsung sich einfach mal entschieden, das FullHD-Bild auf beide Augen aufzuteilen und jede zweite Zeile wieder für das zweite Auge zu "reservieren". Jetzt bekommt ein Auge anstelle der normalen 1920x1080 nur noch 1920x540. Jetzt könnte man sagen, dass es trotzdem noch FullHD ist, weil ja 1920x540x2 wieder ein ganzes Bild ergibt. 

Das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass pro Auge trotzdem nur die halbierte Auflösung möglich ist und auch nur so wahrgenommen werden kann. 

Wenn also im 3D-Modus nur 1920x540 wahrgenommen werden kann, ist das eben kein FullHD in 3D mehr...

Hoffe mal, ich habe alles so richtig erklärt ;D


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wurde hier schon von irgendwem gesagt. Man kann sich das so vorstellen: Shuttertechnik sendet die Bilder schneller hintereinander, also z.B. mit 120Hz. Das ergibt für jedes Auge ein vollwertiges FullHD-Bild bei 60Hz. Man braucht also nicht jede zweite Zeile für das zweite Auge zu reservieren. Bei den Verarschefernsehern wird ebenfalls die Shuttertechnik benutzt, da aber die verbaute Hardware in den Fernsehern wohl nicht leistungsfähig genug ist, hat Samsung sich einfach mal entschieden, das FullHD-Bild auf beide Augen aufzuteilen und jede zweite Zeile wieder für das zweite Auge zu "reservieren". Jetzt bekommt ein Auge anstelle der normalen 1920x1080 nur noch 1920x540. Jetzt könnte man sagen, dass es trotzdem noch FullHD ist, weil ja 1920x540x2 wieder ein ganzes Bild ergibt.
> 
> Das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass pro Auge trotzdem nur die halbierte Auflösung möglich ist und auch nur so wahrgenommen werden kann.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, verstehe ich. 

Kein Full HD in 3D aber Full HD 3D

Man müsste wahrscheinlich nur 1 Auge haben dürfen um dagegen vorzugehen. Da man da nicht 2x1920x540 sieht


----------



## Abductee (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

und was nützt 3D nur mit einem intakten auge?


----------



## Spinal (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Um ehrlich zu sein, jetzt kann ich den Unmut auch besser verstehen. Da ich weder so einen TV besitze noch vor habe mir einen zuzulegen war ich nicht gut informiert. Ich finde die Polarisationstechnik deutlich sympathischer, da die Brillen handlicher und günstiger sind. Mit der halben Auflösung muss man dann halt leben. Würde Samsung diese Technik einsetzen wo es nunmal nur schwer anders geht, fände ich das verzeihlich und würde es als "unglückliches" Marketing abtun. Denn die meißten die sich einen 3D Fernseher mit Polfilterbrillen zulegt, sollte das wissen, sich beraten lassen oder recherchiert haben.
Das Samsung aber mit der Shuttertechnik schummelt um 3D Bilder zu erzeugen ist ja schon schade genug. Das sie aber durch das Marketing suggerieren, es wäre nicht so rückt die ganze Sache schon recht nah an den Betrug.

bye
Spinal


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Spinal schrieb:


> Das Samsung aber mit der Shuttertechnik schummelt um 3D Bilder zu erzeugen ist ja schon schade genug. Das sie aber durch das Marketing suggerieren, es wäre nicht so rückt die ganze Sache schon recht nah an den Betrug.


 Interessant wird die Sache dann - wie schon erwähnt - noch mal, wenn man bedenkt das Samsung sich über die Konkurrenz (zb. LG) "lustig" gemacht hat, da dort (zu dem Zeitpunkt) 3D nur mit 50% HD angeboten wurde.

Wie auch immer, ich finde es schade das Samsung aufgrund des, mMn durchaus als Betrug einzustufenden, Falles hier offensichtlich keine Konsequenzen fürchten muß.

Das erinnert irgendwie an die "fernöstlichen" Anbieter von Smartphones/Tablets, die ihre Produkte gerne mal (und scheinbar ganz legal) zb. mit 1,5GHz Dual-Core / 1024MB RAM / 6000mAh Akku usw bewerben (was tlw. auch vom installierten OS so angezeigt wird), aber dann nur 900MHz Dual-Core / 256MB RAM / 2800mAh Akku usw verbauen, so das zumindest die halbwegs seriösen Shops neben den angeblichen auch die tatsächlichen Angaben in den technischen Daten der Beschreibung angeben.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Entschädigung der Kunden, da war doch was?


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



poiu schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Entschädigung der Kunden, da war doch was?


 Fällt wohl aus weil nein.


----------



## Desertdelphin (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Also was ist jetzt das Problem? Das es in wirklichkeit nur 960 * 1080 ist? 

Also soweit ich weiss sind sowieso ALLE 3D Blu Rays im Side by Side Verfahren ausgeruestet, sprich: Mehr als 920*1080 ist doch eh nicht moeglich das das Quellmateriial nicht mehr anbietet.

Oder wird da NOCHMAL halbiert zu 960*540???


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Desertdelphin schrieb:


> Also was ist jetzt das Problem? Das es in wirklichkeit nur 960 * 1080 ist?
> 
> Also soweit ich weiss sind sowieso ALLE 3D Blu Rays im Side by Side Verfahren ausgeruestet, sprich: Mehr als 920*1080 ist doch eh nicht moeglich das das Quellmateriial nicht mehr anbietet.
> 
> Oder wird da NOCHMAL halbiert zu 960*540???


 
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es bei der 3D-BluRay keine Auflösungsreduzierung. Dort werden zwei vollwertige 1920x1080 Bilder gezeigt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es bei der 3D-BluRay keine Auflösungsreduzierung. Dort werden zwei vollwertige 1920x1080 Bilder gezeigt.


 
aber dass ein Display nicht die doppelte Auflösung von 1920x1080 anzeigen kann sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat. Sonst gäbe es ja auch doppel-Full-HD-TVs... gibts aber nicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> aber dass ein Display nicht die doppelte Auflösung von 1920x1080 anzeigen kann sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat. Sonst gäbe es ja auch doppel-Full-HD-TVs... gibts aber nicht.


 
1. Es gibt Displays, die das können
2. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es vonnöten ist, dass ein Display die doppelte Auflösung anzeigen kann um ein 3D-BluRay wiederzugeben, welches Bilder mit einer Auflösung von 1,920x2,205 liefert. Auch hier kommt es auf die Bildwiederholrate an. Habe dazu gerade einen guten Artikel gefunden, bitte durchlesen bevor du dich wieder über mich lustig machen willst. 

How 3D content works: Blu-ray vs. broadcast | Crave - CNET

Zitat, mMn. eine gute Zusammenfassung:

"With 3D on Blu-ray, each eye gets its own 1,920x1,080-pixel image. These are combined into one extra-tall frame, of which there are 24 per second. 45 pixels of blanking are included (the black space in the middle), resulting in a 1,920x2,205/24 signal."


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

3D Blu-Rays arbeiten zwar mit dem Side-by-Side Verfahren, allerdings mit 3840x1080, also vollen 1920x1080 Pixeln pro Auge. Mit dem _Shutter Verfahren_ oder der _2-Beamer Methode_ können diese auch dargestellt werden.


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



Superwip schrieb:


> 3D Blu-Rays arbeiten zwar mit dem Side-by-Side Verfahren, allerdings mit 3840x1080, also vollen 1920x1080 Pixeln pro Auge. Mit dem _Shutter Verfahren_ oder der _2-Beamer Methode_ können diese auch dargestellt werden.


Ok und wird das in der Praxis schon umgesetzt oder ist das bis jetzt nur theoretisch möglich?

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ok und wird das in der Praxis schon umgesetzt oder ist das bis jetzt nur theoretisch möglich?
> 
> MfG



In der Wohnstube wohl praktisch kaum vorzufinden


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Gibt es denn Geräte, die 3D in Full-HD bieten?


----------



## Spinal (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Habe jetzt keine Zeit nachzulesen, aber ist bei Shuttertechnik das Bild nicht Full-HD?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

_*Stellungnahme von Samsung Quelle: Cine4Home.de

*_*Statement zur 3D-Wiedergabe beim Samsung Smart TV Serie LED D6000*
_24. Oktober 2011_
_*Bislang gibt es keinen anerkannten  Industriestandard für die 3D-Full-HD-Wiedergabe. Dies ist auch den  Unterlagen der Deutschen TV-Plattform zu entnehmen*. So können die  Definitionen der Hersteller und Prüfinstitute untereinander abweichen.  Samsung möchte jedoch mehr Transparenz für die Verbraucher schaffen und  ist deshalb mit Zertifizierungsinstituten im Gespräch, um seine  TV-Geräte von unabhängiger Seite auf die 3D-Darstellung in Full  HD-Qualität prüfen zu lassen.*_
_*Wir wollen den Verbrauchern ein  intensives und entspanntes 3D-Erlebnis eröffnen – auch abseits der  Premiumtechnologie. Dies wird durch eine flüssige, räumliche  Bilddarstellung bei reduzierten Cross-Talk Effekten (Doppelkonturen)  erzielt.*_
_*Um dieses hochwertige  3D-Seherlebnis auch bei der Serie LED D6000 zu ermöglichen, setzen wir  hierfür eine spezielle Video-Technologie ein, die die  Bildwiederholungsrate erhöht und damit den Cross-Talk-Effekt  weitestgehend minimiert. Diese Optimierungsweise hat den Effekt, dass  bei der Serie LED D6000 im 3D Betrieb im Vergleich zu den deutlich  höherpreisigen Samsung Premium 3D-Fernsehern dezente Unschärfen  entstehen können.*_
_*Aufgrund des fehlenden  Industriestandards und um keine weitere Unsicherheit beim Konsumenten  zur verursachen, haben wir uns vorerst entschlossen das bisher  verwendete 3D-Full-HD-Logo bei der Samsung Smart TV Serie LED D6000  nicht mehr einzusetzen, auch wenn wir die Definition von Full HD im  3D-Modus als erfüllt sehen.*_
_*Für Samsung Kunden, die Fragen zur  3D-Darstellungsqualität der Serie LED D6000 haben, hat Samsung eine  Hotline eingerichtet. Die unter der kostenlosen Rufnummer 0800 1213161 zu erreichen ist.*_
_*
      *http://www.tv-plattform.de/de/dokumente/dokumente-hdtv-und-3dtv.html
*
_Meine Meinung: 

Testet doch bitte die TVs im BlödianMarkt bevor ihr ein Gerät kauft. Mach ich auch immer so! Gibt relativ grosse Unterschiede von Gerät zu Gerät und unterschiedlichen Marke! Wenn man einen Verkäufer anspricht kann man auch 3d testen.

So wie es aussieht kann man rechtlich nichts gegen Samsung machen, da eben noch kein Industriestandart existiert und jeder sein FullHD3d anders definieren kann.


----------



## INU.ID (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Trotzdem ist das - mMn - nichts weiter als "Verarsche". Es interessiert mich persönlich nicht ob es einen Standard für "3D-FullHD" gibt, FullHD bedeutet 1920x1080, ergo sollte "3D-FullHD" oder "5D-FullHD" oder "4711-FullHD" auch immer min. die entsprechende FullHD-Auflösung liefern. Denn dies wird durch FullHD auch suggeriert.

Die Aussagen von Samsung diesbezüglich sind für mich nichts weiter als erst Leute verarschen, für dumm verkaufen, und dann auch noch lächerlich rausreden wollen. Das sie von FullHD sprechen, gleichzeitig aber die Unschärfe aufgrund fehlendem FullHD zugeben sagt schon alles über die "Kundenpolitik" dieser Firma.

Ich habe TVs und TFTs von Samsung, und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, aber sowas geht einfach nicht. Genau wie die Sache mit Maxdome. Weil es in nicht wenigen Fällen dazu kommen konnte das eine Datei auf Internet@TV Geräten von Samsung (2010er und 2011er Serie) korrupt werden konnte bzw immer noch werden kann, konnten sehr viele Kunden fast 1 Jahr lang kein Maxdome auf ihren TVs nutzen. Was musste ich mir für dämliche/nutzlose Tips vom Support anhören, was alles nichts half. Nach einem Jahr dann gab es ein kleines heimlich veröffentlichtes Tool für das Internet@TV-Feature, welches nach Ausführung eben dieses die fehlerhafte Datei (welche beim nächsten Login einfach neu runtergeladen wird) löschen konnte. Und das nur weil die Funktion "Auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen" bei keinem der Samsung-TVs richtig funktionierte - es wurden nämlich lediglich Einstellungen zurückgesetzt - ob man Internet@TV zurücksetzte, oder den ganzen TV, die Dateien (auch Logins usw) blieben nämlich einfach weiter auf dem TV gespeichert. Wer also seinen TV zurückgesetzt glaubte, und ihn dann zb. wieder verkauft hat, der hat auch gleich seine ganzen im TV gespeicherten Logins (Facebook, Skype, Maxdome usw, einfach die Logins aller von einem genutzten Services) mit verkauft. Und das Problem (mangels korrektem "auf Werkszustand... " bleiben Logins gespeichert, auch wenn sie eigentlich gelöscht worden sein sollten) besteht bis heute...


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.*

Ja und dabei haben Sie so geniale features und versemmeln es alltagstauglich umzusetzen beziehungsweise schlampen beim suppport. Wirklich schade und unnötig.

MfG


----------

